# Edge Retirement Discussion



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm glad


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Edge (RAW SPOILERS)*

So, is the Edge retirement announcement kayfabe or legit?

Thoughts?

I think it's real, I will miss Edge...so many memories he gave me as a teen. Thanks Adam!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know what to think.

Leaning towards the *it's for real* direction. Moment felt awkward with no E/C hug.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Really heartwrenching farewell speech. It legit, thanks for everything.

So...Christian vs. ADR at ER?


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Edge (RAW SPOILERS)*

Seemed very legit to me.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Shattered if this isn't kayfabe. Even though he's stale, I still had hopes for an E/C feud.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Feels phony, especially with the half-assed send-off walking in the back. The entire episode has had several forced plot points. Even Edge's speech didn't seem genuine at first. Especially after John Cena's "farewell" where he was back the same night, I'm surprised so many people are buying into this.

We've heard he wanted to retire for a couple years now. I wouldn't be surprised if this fed into an angle that actually did see him out, but no way is that the last time you see him in the ring this year.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Edge (RAW SPOILERS)*

Looks legit to me.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

well he had a great career. good for him if he get's out before he puts himself in a chair.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Edge (RAW SPOILERS)*

Vickie broke character so it must be legit.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

From PWi..take it for what it's worth.



> For those who are wondering, the Edge retirement speech was 100% legitimate and real. We were told by a company source earlier this evening that when the major announcement was made tonight, it was not an angle and not storyline.
> 
> The story that Edge told about medical tests coming back and showing there was a new issue with his neck and being advised he must retire are true. He was basically handed a mic and told to go out and say goodbye however he wanted.


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

I think this is just a set-up for a Edge/Christian feud. 

Heel Christian vs. Face Edge, ftw!


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Edge (RAW SPOILERS)*

hope its kayfabe but i guess if it was ADR would have came out

THANK YOU EDGE!!!


----------



## Niners94 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Edge (RAW SPOILERS)*

It's real. Pwinsider confirmed it.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Edge (RAW SPOILERS)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqciu0l8ydk

7:48 or so in the video, you can see he grabs his neck immediately after the spear.. seems legit to me.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Edge (RAW SPOILERS)*

Must be really serious if they aren't even milking it for a standard PPV, this is way too abrupt, they aren't even milking it to boost Smackdown ratings.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

It was definitely weird to see. I thought there was going to be something happening but nothing..


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Edge (RAW SPOILERS)*



Niners94 said:


> It's real. Pwinsider confirmed it.


LOL a DIRTSHEET confirmed it.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

I kept waiting for him to tell the crowd that he fooled them all and turned heel again.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I can't believe he has to retire. I'm glad he's leaving in good health. Thanks for the memories, Edge.


----------



## Stone Cold Heart (Apr 9, 2011)

I guess he will have one last showing on Smackdown and Hug Christian.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Edge (RAW SPOILERS)*

Really shocked by this.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Edge (RAW SPOILERS)*

http://pwinsider.com/article/56976/edge-retires.html?p=1


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

wwe better call jericho or sd is fucked lol

they better send hhh over to sd imo


----------



## Pyroshark18 (Apr 5, 2011)

This was truly a sad moment. He had become one of my favorites after hating him for a long time in the past year. His last title run was phenomenal.


----------



## Outburstz (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Edge (RAW SPOILERS)*

Another attitude legend leaves he will be missed.


----------



## Tom2 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Edge (RAW SPOILERS)*

Seemed pretty obviously real to me.. I'm not sure how anyone could think it was kayfabe.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Man, if this is for real then this sucks. All of the wrestlers I grew up watching are all retiring now. All the ones that's left from the Attitude Era are, Kane, Big Show, Mark Henry, HHH & Taker. I wish EDGE could stay for a couple of more years & have his last match against Christian. All I have left to say is THANK YOU EDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mag2005 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Edge (RAW SPOILERS)*

It's real to me. Edge is not a guy like Cena that say he's fired and come back the next day. It's a sad day and it's so random. Edge will be missed.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

It was the first WWE promo for years where there wasn't a run-in. Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow its a pretty sad day for wrestling fans and especially Canadians. If Jericho is done too it sure doesnt leave us with many ME level guys to cheer for.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Edge (RAW SPOILERS)*

One of my favorites growing up. If this is the end, thanks for the memories Edge.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

At least he got to have that f*cking amazing match with Rey at Elimination Chamber only shortly before retiring.

I wonder if the reason Christian was being booked so well before Mania had something to do with fears of Edge not being able to perform?


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

Bye Edge


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have to say I am really going to miss Edge. He is my favorite wrestler...personally I think a top 15 superstar on an all time list (all around character/charisma/wrestling etc.) A future hall of famer for sure. It's sad to see him go, but it is for the best especially if he was in bad health. I wish him good luck and farewell.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I am literally STUNNED....I knew edge was retiring soon, but this came OUT OF FUKIN NOWHERE!!!

THANK YOU EDGE! For all the excellent matches you've given us. All the best!

Randy Orton HAS to move to smackdown now...No doubt about that....


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Edge (RAW SPOILERS)*

sucks, its always the guys that i liked that get injure or retire, why can't guys like primo, or chavo or big show retire, fuck , this sucks so bad,


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I guess the IWC will never see that Edge/Christian feud that they all wanted so badly.

If I am to think about this from the perspective of the WWE, they are screwed on Smackdown in terms of top faces now Edge is gone. Christian can fill in for now but we all know he isn't a long term replacement. Who is going to fill the void on Smackdown? (Most likely after the draft)


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Edge (RAW SPOILERS)*

He went down memory lane with his speech. Its legit and it sucks. Another Attitude Era wrestler gone. He will be missed.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you, Edge.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Edge's retirement discussion*



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> It was the first WWE promo for years where there wasn't a run-in. Take that for what it's worth.


Rock, Cena, HHH and Undertaker all had long promos last month that weren't interrupted. John Cena's fake retirement speech last year was also not interrupted.

Not saying it's definitely fake, but that's the evidence.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Edge (RAW SPOILERS)*

Definitely legit...

Did you notice how after he speared Brodus Clay on Friday's SmackDown he recoiled in pain. It's obviously a long-standing injury that was yet again re-aggravated prompting a further MRI scan, this one showing severe damage.


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

Edge is the first guy who I can say I watched his debut match in WWE and then watched him give his farewell speech. I feel old. 

And sad.


----------



## hisdudeness (Sep 11, 2007)

better for him to go now and not have a messed up neck for life though. edge will always reek of awesome much like christian but he sadly is getting older and with his neck problems it's not too surprising. best of luck to him after wrestling.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I was hoping for it to be fake, but i seems real legit. 


Thank You Edge.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

thank you edge, one of the best of all time. He deserves more respect. Seriously, he literally almost died entertaining us, and it was his dream, and he lived it. No one else deserved that career more than Edge


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Edge's retirement discussion*



tonymontoya said:


> At least he got to have that f*cking amazing match with Rey at Elimination Chamber only shortly before retiring.
> 
> I wonder if the reason Christian was being booked so well before Mania had something to do with fears of Edge not being able to perform?


Probably. That´s what I speculated about before Mania. It looked and felt like a feud between Christian and ADR, not Edge and ADR. I think Edge would have lost at Extreme Rules anyway and taken a break to heal his injuries. Now he aggrevated the injury and was forced to make this decision. Although I think we will see one more match from Edge. Either at WM in Toronto together with Christian or when Christian decides to retire. He can probably do a soft tag match safely as long as he keeps somewhat in shape.

If it´s a work kudos to WWE. They haven´t written anything believable in years, which kind of makes it tough to believe they could pull off this long term storyline so convincingly.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Smackdown ads promoting Edge's career


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Glad he found out and is getting out before he sustains any further damage, but this is definitely not what I expected when I sat down to watch Raw. While I found him a bit dull in recent times, he's an old favourite and I'll miss watching him strut to the ring.
Thank you Edge for the countless matches that entertained me over the years.

Certainly puts a different spin on the draft, SD is in dire need of a big name.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Edge, we will miss you. Thank you, for everything. Maybe you may not have been that popular around here the past few years. But deep down, we will all miss you. Edgehead 4 Life.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Edge's retirement discussion*

For nothing else, I would like to thank Edge for taking part in filling my childhood with an infinite amount of laughter and entertainment. From 2000-2001 he helped give promo after promo that still make me chuckle to this day.

Pair that with the plethora of gimmick matches he has risked his well being in order to entertain 
each and every one of us, and I am grateful for his sacrifice.

So thanks, Edge.

One more thing, I want one last 5 second pose!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WWE's giving us some details on his lingering injury:



> The Rated-R Superstar had been suffering numbness and uncontrollable trembling in his arms and hands. This is not the first time Edge has experienced these symptoms of nueropraxia. An MRI administered at Atlanta Midtown Diagnostic Imaging last Monday was sent to Dr. Joseph Maroon, a renowned neurosurgeon and professor of neurosurgery at The Pittsburgh School of Medicine. After careful examination of the MRI, it was determined that Edge would never be cleared to compete again, and thus, he is forced to retire.
> 
> In 2003, Edge underwent a two level spinal fusion of the discs between his C5, C6 and C7 vertebrae. After being cleared to compete, The Rated-R Superstar returned to the ring, resulting in stenosis of the spine, or a narrowing of the spinal column, above and below the fused discs. This narrowing resulted in less and less of the vital fluid needed to protect the spinal cord. Medical professionals cannot clear Edge to compete ever again in WWE since doing so could result in paralysis or even death.


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

You people are gullible as fuck. But yea, it's probably true.


----------



## Edge Head 4 Life (Sep 24, 2005)

Haven't posted here in a while...

Edge was one of my first favorite wrestlers when I started watching in 2000. He and Christian both helped get me addicted to this thing, and is one of the reasons why I still watch. Hard to believe he's leaving, but he's had one hell of a career, and should be ashamed of absolutely nothing! Health wise, this is definitely for the best...but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't sad to see him go.

Thanks so much for giving us so many years of your life Edge. I'm gonna miss seeing you in the ring.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

this... its just so devistating


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Definitely legit... 

When he speared Brodus Clay on Friday Night SmackDown he looked like he re-aggravated his neck injury. Was carrying himself very awkwardly after that. With neck injuries, especially intense pain with symptoms specific of nerve injury (the parasthesia he was describing) I'm not surprised if that prompted WWE to get him another MRI scan, which I'm guessing showed more severe damage than that which had previously been seen.

I wish him well as one of my favourite wrestlers of all time and hope he doesn't get any more of this "one more match" nonsense...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, if this is true, perhaps WWE will give Christian the world title and let him be the face of Smackdown...

... I gotta stop smoking this crack.

But yeah, Edge will be missed. He's deteriorated a lot over the past 2 and a half years, but he's still a top face, gets great reactions, and was booked his strongest as World Champion ever. I mean yeah, he lost the title for a couple of hours to Ziggler via forfeit, but otherwise it was his longest and most credible reign as champion if you ignore that. I think they really do need to make Christian the face of SD now with Edge gone... although they'd probably go for Mysterio for that, or put Orton on SD and make him the top face on the show before that happens.

But I guess we'll see what happens. I'm still praying it's all kayfabe and Edge still has at least a year left, and can get a feud with Christian out there. But it looks legit, Edge made it seem like it was legit, and if that's all she wrote for Edge, then so be it. He'll always be one of my two favorites of all time. Sadly the other one is on his last legs as well, so unless they have Barrett step up to the main event again before he's done, then the main event is going to be really dull for me for a while.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Edge is my 4th favorite wrestler of all time and now hes retired
Edge forever. Thank you so much for all the great matches and Memories. we love u man. Spear Spear Spear


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

pretty much why austin had to retire also.

no such thing as a minor neck injury


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Im sad and happy at the same time, I'm a huge fan of Edge and it sucks that he was force to retire. Although, I guess it was for the best because he could have ended up in worst shape. I really hope he is happy and healthy, that is all that matters.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

At least this explains why he has been so bad in the ring the last few years.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

im still not 100% convinced this is real but if it is then im really really sad from this. edge was and is my favorite wrestler of all time and it sux that he had to have his career shortened because of injury. however im happy that hes at least going to retire while in good health and not god forbid to end up in a wheelchair.

Im still going to hold out hope however faint this is that this is all an angle to give adr huge heat if he attackes edge tomm by the smackdown tapings. i doubt this is fake but im still going to hope. 

anyway, im going to miss edge like crazy and i am just shocked and devastated by all of this and the suddeness of all of this. there isnt anybody in the wwe right now who is more entertaining than edge and because of that i really dont know who im supposed to mark for. maybe cody rhodes but thats it. 

anyway my favorite wrestler of all time just retired is it ok if shed a couple of tears???


----------



## Crazzyman (Mar 31, 2008)

There goes my favourite of all time. FUCK. 2006 Edge was simple perfect IMHO.

Thank you Edge, really. You will be missed.

Signed,
an Edgehead.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

I am truly shocked and saddened at the abrupt and devastating news. 

Thank you Edge. You were there through my childhood til now in my 20's. This is such a terrible feeling. Felt like my stomach just caved in on itself.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

This sounds legit alright, I don't see why there would be an angle out of the blue like that saying he's retiring, if it was a work then there would of been rumblings and it would be more built up. 

All the childhood memories of watching E&C come back. Thank you Edge.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

Never was real big fan of Edge but it still sucks that another creditable guy is gone from the roster. I feel like soon the E is gonna be in another transitional period...


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

If this is true sad to see him go out like this. If this is his last match at least he got to go out after winning mania even if it wasn't against his lifelong friend. Great wrestler and class act... Hope he can recover


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

thank you edge
 we will miss you:sad:


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Weird that this comes out of no where. All because of a spear to Brodus?

WWEs talent hole just got much much much much deeper.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

i know this is random but Edge definatly had the best theme song on the roster


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Im shocked and upset with Edge being forced to retire. Another Attuide guy bites the dust. Edge has always been entertaining. One of my faviorte Edge in ring moments was THAT spear on Jeff Hardy of the Ladder at WM17.

I've always been a fan of Edge, mostly as a team team with Cristian but nevertheless a fan.

'You Think You Know Me' Edge you will be missed. Let's hope this isn't the end of your WWE career, maybe he can come back as authorial figure of some sort.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Posted this in the Raw thread but I'll stick it here too.



> And finally, while I'm not Edge's biggest fan I was moved by his speech tonight. I'm happy that he's getting out before he could possibly do some real damage and hope he enjoys his retirement. You have to know that his time was up soon anyways. SD now has a huge ass gap to fill because while he wasn't at the level of a Taker or a Cena, he has played a pretty significant role on that roster. With him gone they are effectively without a top babyface and more importantly are seriously lacking star power. SD is pretty much fucked at this stage lol.


All of a sudden this is starting to become very real to me. HHH and Taker are out on part time schedules, HBK is retired, Jericho left and now Edge has retired too. We really are witnessing the end of an era. I don't really know how to feel about it all unfolding right in front of me. But I've said it before and I'll say it again. WWE are seriously fucked if they don't start making legitimate stars from these young guys and they need to start NOW.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you Edge. You inspired me to grow as a person and to become a performer. thanks for everything :']


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

It's great that he's retiring now rather than carrying on competing and risking his health.

With that being said I'm still very shocked and sad at the fact that another one of my all time favorites has gone  The WWE will really miss it's "Edge" now that the Rated-R Superstar has retired.

Thanks for the unbelievable memories and matches Edge. There will never be another "Ultimate Opportunist" like you!

*EDIT* I'll miss hearing this legendary theme:


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

If Christian ends up getting shit from this then fuck life


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So the main question now is who will take the spot of the face of smackdown now? please not Rey, I would like Christian to take the spot but I doubt Vince would let it happen.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

So who is left on Smackdown:

Main Eventers:

Alberto Del Rio

Rey Mysterio

Christian (?)

Anymore?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Posted this in the Raw thread but I'll stick it here too.
> 
> 
> 
> All of a sudden this is starting to become very real to me. HHH and Taker are out on part time schedules, HBK is retired, Jericho left and now Edge has retired too. We really are witnessing the end of an era. I don't really know how to feel about it all unfolding right in front of me. But I've said it before and I'll say it again. WWE are seriously fucked if they don't start making legitimate stars from these young guys and they need to start NOW.



I think I may just have to go back a re live the good old attitude days.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> It was the first WWE promo for years where there wasn't a run-in. Take that for what it's worth.


Uhh...what about Rock's return about a month and a half ago? 

About damn time he retired, 5 years overdue. Now Vince better do the right thing and give Edge what he would want, a world title reign for Christian.....yeah, no chance in fucking hell, but it would be nice.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> So who is left on Smackdown:
> 
> Main Eventers:
> 
> ...


Cody Rhodes?
The draft really needs to happen sooner rather than latter. They could just pin Sin Cara on Smackdown for the time being?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

I will miss him, but huge respect for him for leaving instead of risking permanent injury or death. Would have been very easy to say "one more match" and then have something tragic happen. I expect SmackDown will be big a sendoff for him with a proper Edge and Christian moment.

Now this leads to the question of the WHC. Will it be ADR vs. Christian for the vacant title? Will ADR be awarded the title for being the #1 contendor? Will we have a tournament or Battle Royale on SmackDown to crown a new champ?


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Edge to be inducted into the Hall of Fame in Miami if the Rock isn't already lined up to headline it or at least some years down the line maybe if WM returns to Toronto?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It was a great retirement speech but really it was time for Edge to go even without the final injury. Can't see them making Christian a main eventer past EC so I don't know what they're going to do for Smackdown.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Uhh...what about Rock's return about a month and a half ago?
> 
> About damn time he retired, 5 years overdue. Now Vince better do the right thing and give Edge what he would want, a world title reign for Christian.....yeah, no chance in fucking hell, but it would be nice.


I know this is extreme wishful thinking....but maybe they put it on Christian until Extreme Rules where he drops it to ADR?

Yeah, would make more sense to just keep it vacant until Extreme Rules, I suppose.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

jasonviyavong said:


> If Christian ends up getting shit from this then fuck life





Urdnot Wrex said:


> Uhh...what about Rock's return about a month and a half ago?
> 
> About damn time he retired, 5 years overdue. Now Vince better do the right thing and give Edge what he would want, a world title reign for Christian.....yeah, no chance in fucking hell, but it would be nice.


Edge just retires and all you two can think of is Christian. A little bit of respect never hurt anybody.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Orton will probably move to smackdown at the draft. That splits up the companies 2 top faces and gives smackdown some sorely needed star power. But damn....WWE is basically empty. If you don't count Trips, who has wrestled one match in the past year, we have Cena, Orton, Punk (not used), Mysterio, Del Rio, and Miz and arguably Christian. What a sad state.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

Another childhood favorite...gone. He had a great career though, definitely one of my top superstars of all time.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Very sad for me to know that my favorite wrestler is retiring but at least I got a lot of great moments from him I can continue to watch. 11 time World Champion, KOTR, Royal Rumble winner and the ma with the most combined championship wins in WWE history. He truly did it all and retiring as WHC was just the cherry on it all.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Uhh...what about Rock's return about a month and a half ago?
> 
> About damn time he retired, 5 years overdue. Now Vince better do the right thing and give Edge what he would want, a world title reign for Christian.....yeah, no chance in fucking hell, but it would be nice.


Well, if Christian doesn't win this vacant title now he officially NEVER will (but we already knew that he wasn't gonna win one any way)

The one world title lifeline we had left for Christian was a program with Edge. Period. 

It seemed like the seeds were planted for a summer Edge/Christian program (potentially for the title, but doesn't matter know), *but things can change in a day* and yet-a-fucking-gain the potential E & C feud never gets off the ground (but it's for the greater good because I would rather Edge leave now with his health someone intact).

I have an image in my head of one last 5 second pose that has Christian holding the belt and Edge right next to him. It's kind of like Eddie/Benoit type moment. It will not happen but I can't get it out of my head.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you Edge for all of the memories. Edge deserves all of the respect in the world for going as long as he did with life-threatening injuries. I will miss Edge a lot and I want to thank him from the bottom of my heart for working his ass off in that ring to entertain us week after week for over a decade. He had a very long successful career, and the way he left was very classy. Gave us some of the best moments ever in the WWE. One of the best mic-workers ever, and he always put on great matches for the fans. Thank you Edge, have a great retirement, you have deserved it, and Edge and Christian Forever!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> So who is left on Smackdown:
> 
> Main Eventers:
> 
> ...


Barrett is soon to be Corre-free so he'll get his much deserved push IMO, Swagger being involved with Cole will help him a ton IMO, I said at the time that was the best thing that could happen him and still believe it. The draft will change alot this year and should bring over AT LEAST one of the bigger names, with not much going the other way.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Very unexpected, I wish him a happy retirement.


----------



## Dantastic (Apr 25, 2008)

Feech La Manna said:


> I'm glad


Ass.



NoLeafClover said:


> So all fingers seem to be pointing to this being 100% real, and Edge really has to hang it up. It's a shame that it had to end this way and so abruptly for him, but one can only be so happy that he is retiring in good health and not like he said he could have - "in a wheelchair".
> 
> Edge has had an incredible career and has always been one of the most iconic stars in WWE. He really defined passion in this business, and how dreams can come true in WWE. Holding the record for the most championships in the history of the WWE is a one hell of an accolade to have to his name. On top of that, having 11 World Title reigns to his name, puts him in that elite league of a select few that have broken the double digit World Title reigns. Even though his character has grown a bit stale in recent times, you still can't but respect him.
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

TMPRKO said:


> Orton will probably move to smackdown at the draft. That splits up the companies 2 top faces and gives smackdown some sorely needed star power. But damn....WWE is basically empty. If you don't count Trips, who has wrestled one match in the past year, we have Cena, Orton, Punk (not used), Mysterio, Del Rio, and Miz and arguably Christian. What a sad state.


Vince is probably trying to convince Jericho to come back as we speak.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Very glad he was responsible enough to not risk further injury. I wonder if he'll stick around as a personality or commentator?


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

If you watch the SD main event from last week, he spears Brodus Clay on the outside and immediately grabs his neck. 

Sucks, Edge was one of my favorites.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh man, this really sucks. I been watching Edge compete ever since I was 10 years old. He's been my favorite ever since he debuted. His announcement got me more emotional than other people retiring. 

Thank you Edge for entertaining me for more than 12 years.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> Orton will probably move to smackdown at the draft. That splits up the companies 2 top faces and gives smackdown some sorely needed star power. But damn....WWE is basically empty. If you don't count Trips, who has wrestled one match in the past year, we have Cena, Orton, Punk (not used), Mysterio, Del Rio, and Miz and arguably Christian. What a sad state.


I've been saying that Orton should move to SD for the past few months but now he like, REALLY REALLY needs to go lol. SD has nothing.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

So all fingers seem to be pointing to this being 100% real, and Edge really has to hang it up. It's a shame that it had to end this way and so abruptly for him, but one can only be so happy that he is retiring in good health and not like he said he could have - "in a wheelchair". 

Edge has had an incredible career and has always been one of the most iconic stars in WWE. He really defined passion in this business, and how dreams can come true in WWE. Holding the record for the most championships in the history of the WWE is a one hell of an accolade to have to his name. On top of that, having 11 World Title reigns to his name, puts him in that elite league of a select few that have broken the double digit World Title reigns. Even though his character has grown a bit stale in recent times, you still can't but respect him.

I know Edge has been working through a lot pain for quite some time right now, but I don't think he thought it was going to end so abruptly like this. I am really looking forward to Smackdown to see what happens when he vacates the World Title and what Christian's involvement will be with it. I hope he replaces Edge in the match with ADR, as the feud between Christian and Del Rio has really had a lot more intrigue and build behind it than the Edge and Del Rio rivalry. Maybe Edge will finally get his wish to see his best friend finally make it into the main event, and hopefully win the World Title...even if it's not against him. I just hope that if it happens, Edge comes out when Christian is celebrating with the belt.

All I want have left to say is "thank you" Edge, for everything you gave to entertain us...and God know's that was a lot. I will say one more thing about Edge that will live on in addition to his legacy, is that his entrance and theme music will go down as one of the best of all time...actually _the best_ in my opinion. Honestly, it never got old.

Thanks for the memories Edge.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Even though I wasn't really a fan of Edge, still have respect for him. Pretty shocked by the news.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Edge just retires and all you two can think of is Christian. A little bit of respect never hurt anybody.


Why should I? He didn't retire after he was broken down and boring, he's been half assing it for years and taking up a much needed spot that somebody else could've used. He was one of my favourites.....once, but those days are over. Since 2007, he's been crap and I've been waiting for him to stop sucking the energy out of the broadcast for a long time. The last useful thing he can do is be used as a catalyst to get the world title on Christian. If it takes him retiring to do that, then so be it, I don't care.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I've been saying that Orton should move to SD for the past few months but now he like, REALLY REALLY needs to go lol. SD has nothing.



Orton to smackdown is the best move if hes willing to do it. Its funny now that he's gone we see just how important Edge was to smackdown and how much he has held that show up by himself for years.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the memories Edge, A true legend!


----------



## Lucasade (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, i'm very, very surprised and shocked by the news.

Thank you Edge.

He will always be one of my all time favourites.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Besides Shawn and HHH, probably the greatest in-ring performer of this generation besides them is Edge, and I stand by that


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Why should I? He didn't retire after he was broken down and boring, he's been half assing it for years and taking up a much needed spot that somebody else could've used. He was one of my favourites.....once, but those days are over. Since 2007, he's been crap and I've been waiting for him to stop sucking the energy out of the broadcast for a long time. The last useful thing he can do is be used as a catalyst to get the world title on Christian. If it takes him retiring to do that, then so be it, I don't care.


Was the long post really necessary?

"because I'm a douchebag" would have covered it...


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Why should I? He didn't retire after he was broken down and boring, he's been half assing it for years and taking up a much needed spot that somebody else could've used. He was one of my favourites.....once, but those days are over. Since 2007, he's been crap and I've been waiting for him to stop sucking the energy out of the broadcast for a long time. The last useful thing he can do is be used as a catalyst to get the world title on Christian. If it takes him retiring to do that, then so be it, I don't care.


Even for you this is ridiculous. You can never complain again about anything I say about Miz or Mexican JBL after saying Edge has been crap since 07. I know you don't care about wrestling but go watch all of the great matches Edge has had since then. Then go watch Miz's it will be a very short watch for Miz meanwhile Edge could easily fill up a two disc DVD.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

great speech but about time he left. he's been crap for like 3 years.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Even for you this is ridiculous. *You can never complain again about anything I say about Miz or Mexican JBL after saying Edge has been crap since 07.* I know you don't care about wrestling but go watch all of the great matches Edge has had since then. Then go watch Miz's it will be a very short watch for Miz meanwhile Edge could easily fill up a two disc DVD.


Oh, really? Well, I'm going to anyway, so too bad for you. 

Edge hasn't had any great matches in years. They're all forgettable.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Even for you this is ridiculous. You can never complain again about anything I say about Miz or Mexican JBL after saying Edge has been crap since 07. I know you don't care about wrestling but go watch all of the great matches Edge has had since then. Then go watch Miz's it will be a very short watch for Miz meanwhile Edge could easily fill up a two disc DVD.


yeah, i actually have to agree. Edge was practically falling apart, yet he still performed better than most of the roster, even this year he pulled some great matches, and some awesome promos. Hes just amazing. He deserves respect


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow, what a disrespectful thing to say


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Why should I? He didn't retire after he was broken down and boring, he's been half assing it for years and taking up a much needed spot that somebody else could've used. He was one of my favourites.....once, but those days are over. Since 2007, he's been crap and I've been waiting for him to stop sucking the energy out of the broadcast for a long time. The last useful thing he can do is be used as a catalyst to get the world title on Christian. If it takes him retiring to do that, then so be it, I don't care.


I wonder if you would say that to him if you had the chance. So fucking disrespectful for somebody that was once a so called favorite. Things aren't always as black and white as you make them out to be. At least give him the night before you go yapping about Christian AGAIN. 



TMPRKO said:


> Orton to smackdown is the best move if hes willing to do it. Its funny now that he's gone we see just how important Edge was to smackdown and how much he has held that show up by himself for years.


True. If they don't send Orton there then I really don't know what they are planning to do with the show. I mean, the only other option would be to send HHH but he doesn't want a full time schedule anymore. Other than Orton there's nobody else to fill the gap. He pretty much HAS to make the move imo.


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

i was a huge edge fan from 2000 then him kotr at 2001 and his matches with angle eddie benoit and mystireo then it was the year injury when he was ready for being *a face champion* with the edgeheads and all of that after wm 20 he back and made him self an icon as one of the best heel ever to me ending his career with the royal rumble and some main events at mania 
he love it from hogan vs warrior he was there at wm 6 all the way to wm 18 he fight on the same arena 
another attitude star has gone .. hope him all good in his future a great hall of famer *thank u edge *


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Thank you EDGE.....THANK YOU

Thank You for helping to make Tag Team Wrestling as great as WWF Championship match
Thank You for moments we will NEVER forget
Thank You for a live sex celbration which will NEVER be seen again
Thank You for putting your body on the line night in and night out for the fans
Thank You for walking away with your HEALTH still intacted

Just thank you for 13 rated R years in the WWE

To VINCE & the "writers"....FUCK YOU...for saying NO to Edge vs Christian @ WM 27 (sorry that's the E & C mark coming out)....at least we have their 2001 fued.

*Stay Frosty*


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

smh some people on this forum needs to seriously get their asses kicked no respect at all


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Why should I? He didn't retire after he was broken down and boring, he's been half assing it for years and taking up a much needed spot that somebody else could've used. He was one of my favourites.....once, but those days are over. Since 2007, he's been crap and I've been waiting for him to stop sucking the energy out of the broadcast for a long time. The last useful thing he can do is be used as a catalyst to get the world title on Christian. If it takes him retiring to do that, then so be it, I don't care.


Well it's pretty clear you don't have much respect for the older guys. It's not easy to hang it up when it's all you know and love. Sometimes you need to appreciate the positive aspects and stop dwelling on the things that you didn't like. Looking back at Edge's career he was one of the best superstars the WWE has ever produced and all you care about is your beloved Christian becoming a World Champ at the expense of his retirement.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Oh, really? Well, I'm going to anyway, so too bad for you.
> 
> Edge hasn't had any great matches in years. They're all forgettable.


I know you will because it is how you are but this is a huge lack of respect and in all honesty I am surprised that you say this stuff about someone you claim used to be one of your favorites. Edge had a **** match a month ago at Elimination Chamber and that is based on a lot of opinions not just mine. His matches against Taker, Jericho and Ziggler have been great as well not to mention great multi man matches he has been in. His character has been stale for a couple of years but he still been very good in the ring.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

shit i had no idea he was in such bad shape, better going out now than sticking it out and ending up like Bret Hart


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Hiplop™;9570142 said:


> yeah, i actually have to agree. Edge was practically falling apart, yet he still performed better than most of the roster, even this year he pulled some great matches, and some awesome promos. Hes just amazing. He deserves respect


Indeed he does deserve that respect. Fuck the haters or people that have turned on him over the years.

And *Hiplop*...I see we have the same taste in signature GIFs.  Best entrance ever.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

RIP


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> I know you will because it is how you are but this is a huge lack of respect and in all honesty I am surprised that you say this stuff about someone you claim used to be one of your favorites.


Because this business is all about what have you done for me lately. I do respect when he was good in the past, but he's not good now, and if you're not good NOW, then get out.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Now Kofi can take his place as the top face of Smackdown!


(wishful thinking I know)


----------



## Niners94 (Oct 24, 2008)

He will be missed. :sad:


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Once again,

Thank You Edge


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Because this business is all about what have you done for me lately. I do respect when he was good in the past, but he's not good now, and if you're not good NOW, then get out.


So the Miz can get out, because he is not good. Edge on his worst day is better.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Why should I? He didn't retire after he was broken down and boring, he's been half assing it for years and taking up a much needed spot that somebody else could've used. He was one of my favourites.....once, but those days are over. Since 2007, he's been crap and I've been waiting for him to stop sucking the energy out of the broadcast for a long time. The last useful thing he can do is be used as a catalyst to get the world title on Christian. If it takes him retiring to do that, then so be it, I don't care.


Total lack of disrespect for one of the all-time greats. Yeah Edge was slowly losing it the past couple years but he was still putting on better matches than 75% of the roster, and that is something to be said. Edge was basically carrying along injuries for years and he fought through them until his doctors said he couldn't go anymore. He has been carrying Smackdown on his back full-time for 5-6 years and he is not someone you can just replace. He deserves a lot of respect for entertaining fans for over a decade. Everyone has the right to his or her own opinion but please show the man a little respect, he certainly deserves it.


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

Thank you Edge! So much I have been a fan of yours since 2002 thanks for everything!


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

I will always remember Edge spearing Jeff Hardy off the ladder ad WM 17. One of my favorite moments ever. You will always be missed.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Edge will be missed. I've been a fan since his days in the Brood.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Edge forever. On this day he sees clearly


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disciple514 said:


> So the Miz can get out, because he is not good. Edge on his worst day is better.


Well, you better get used to him being in the main event, regardless. At least he won in the main event at WM on his first try instead of being the fall guy for like 6 years.



> Total lack of disrespect for one of the all-time greats. Yeah Edge was slowly losing it the past couple years but he was still putting on better matches than 75% of the roster, and that is something to be said. Edge was basically carrying along injuries for years and he fought through them until his doctors said he couldn't go anymore. He deserves a lot of respect for entertaining fans for over a decade. Everyone has the right to his or her own opinion but please show the man a little respect, he certainly deserves it.


Like I said, I respect what he did that was actually good, that was worth seeing. That's until mid 2007. He should've gotten out then. He had nothing else to prove by that point, but he stayed around and took up a huge spot on the card for no reason. His character during that time is also responsible for the state of the world titles today.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I'm shocked. I was praying it's kayfabe, but it's just not the case. Really disappointing. Edge has always been one of my favourites and was one of the reasons I got hooked on the product in the first place back a long, long time ago. Just... unbelievable.

Thank you for everything, Edge.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

What a surprise, Pyro disrespecting another wrestler at a totally inappropriate time. 

I have a shit load of respect for the man. He loved/respected the business and did a great job of entertaining fans for years. May he have a long healthy life and I'm glad it didn't result in a serious injury.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It isn't shocking to me. He literally looked broken. The issues he's having right now could have easily killed him if he continued to wrestle. The numbness and tingling in his arms could lead to a heart attack or he'd be stuck in a wheelchair for the rest of his life.

I hope he gets his health back on track and just chills out. Great run.


----------



## Yurple (Mar 21, 2011)

His feud with Angle was probably one of my all time favorites.

Thank you Edge for everything, one of my all time favorite wrestlers and really has been helping to carry WWE for some time now


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Whoever said disrespectful comments about Edge, does not know what it truly means to appreciate the legends of this fine business, no respect for legends, are no friends of mine


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Edge will be missed. Was never a big fan of his but respected him.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow...you know what I just realized? That I saw Edge's last ever career WWE match in Atlanta LIVE in person at WrestleMania 27.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

It's sad he was one of my favorites when I began to watch wrestling.

To see that he's gone is just astounding........it's sad.....

We will miss you edge....so much


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I still can't believe the way it all went down, it came out of nowhere, and even writing this I am still a little shocked over it. Edge has been one of my favorites for a very long time, and seeing one of the guys I grew up watching and always wanted to become WWE Champion, finally win it at NYR 2006 was a mark out moment for sure. 

For me nothing will ever beat being in the ACC at Unforgiven 2006, Edge coming home as the WWE Champion, and putting on the best 1 on 1 TLC match to date was out of this world. And as Edge mentioned one of his favourite moments was main eventing WM24 with the Undertaker, as a huge Edgehead, I could not have been prouder of the guy who grew up in my hometown.

I guess it all makes sense now as to why Edge retained at WM27, he had never walked out of Wrestlemania as World Champion, and he and the WWE knew it was his last match and decided to give him that moment.

I know Edge will never read this, but I just wanted to thank him for putting his career, health, and life on the line to entertain us, something that we can never repay.


----------



## EA_GUY (Mar 12, 2009)

Been a huge Edge fan since his debut. Always found the guy interesting and watching him wrestle was a treat.

Once a Edge fan always an Edge fan


----------



## RandyOrton(RKO) (Sep 23, 2005)

I hate to see him go. He is one of the better performer in the WWE. But he make the right choice. For his health, we better retire now than ending up destroying his body. 

All Hail the Rated R superstar....EDGE!!!!


----------



## kid o mac (Apr 1, 2005)

I didn't get the chance to see Edge's retirement speech, however I am glad that Adam Copeland is able to finish his career with his health still intact. Without a doubt Edge, provided some of the best matches and promos throughout his storied career, and became one of the biggest names in the business throughout it. While it is a shame that Edge and Christian never had a feud over the World title, it is truly a time to show respect and gratitude for a man who had a great career and accomplished everything he wanted to accomplish in his career. Thanks for the memories, Adam "Edge" Copeland, and the best to you in your post-WWE in ring career and life.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

That spear on Brodus Clay was what did him in.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

For those that missed it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql9W7K68R54


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

crappy wwe title runs, great world title runs


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Listening to him throughout the speech, I was waiting for Del Rio to come out and say "you're not gonna run from me" or something of that nature just to confirm that it was kayfabe. When that didn't happen, I knew it was real. Thank you Edge for all the memories you've left us with. You accomplished your goals and lived your dream better than you could've ever imagined. The best thing about this is that you can WALK away from the business and that's all that matters.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

That pretty much came out of the blue, but thankfully he caught it before he had his ladder match at Extreme Rules. Thanks Edge for all the memories and matches, I'm gonna miss him on Smackdown.

I presume Christian takes his spot for the time being no Smackdown, he might even win the title.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm glad I was at his last match and this speech has convinced me to be there for his last match. SD is in Albany and I wasn't planning on going until I saw the speech and the fact that sources are saying it's true has me convinced. I'll do my best to be there for his last show, just really need to find someone to work for me on Tuesday Night...


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Damn. Did NOT see this coming. When I saw the preview about Edge "later tonight" I thought it was going to be some work to build up his feud with ADR. Feel bad for the guy because his heart and mind are obviously still very much in the business, but his body just gave up on him. Props to the WWE for ensuring he gets the quality medical care he obviously needed / needs rather than risking further injury for the sake of a storyline. They really could've said "he only needs to go one more match, turn the title over, then call it a career", but they proactively stepped in, it seems. 

Either way, thanks to Edge for all of the memories. Just hearing him recount the moments of his career gave me little mental snapshots of how far he came. Get healthy.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

He's not having one more match, he's gone. If he wrestles again he's putting his health and possibly life at risk.


----------



## Edgeowns (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you Edge for all the memories and the recent memory of shaking your hand and having fun with the Rated R spinner belt in Sacramento. True fan here and no lie im still bummed wanted to turn Raw off after that.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm shocked. This sucks. Thanks for so many memories Adam "Edge" Copeland...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Terry Gyimah said:


> Besides Shawn and HHH, probably the greatest in-ring performer of this generation besides them is Edge, and I stand by that


Huge LMAO. Edge and Triple H are no where near the greatest performers of this generation list. Triple H shouldn't even be in the same sentence as HBK when it comes to that. And Edge hasn't been decent in the ring since 2007. Eddie Guerrero and Rey Mysterio are the only WWE guys in the last 6 to 7 years that could be on that list.

With that said, I was a pretty big Edge fan during his peak time as a heel. He was the best heel in the company at that time. Even though his ring work deteriorated over the last few years, I was still a fan. He'll be missed.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't know why others are getting on posters for saying it would have been better for Edge to retire way back. 

He's clearly been in pain these last couple years and not the wrestler he was. There's nothing wrong with mentioning it.


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Only on an internet forum can people place more importance on Edge vs Christian!! than a person's physical wellbeing.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Lets all be glad this is a discussion about retirement and not tragic paralysis or death. Thank goodness he was responsible enough to get checked out by doctors. He gave a lot to wrestling, he deserves a good life.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyone think Edge will stick around for non wrestling roles?


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/56983/wwe-stars-take-to-twitter-to-honor-edge.html?p=1

A number of WWE personalities took to Twitter to write about Edge's retirement announcement:



> Christian: "I've shed my tears..And from here on out I choose 2celebrate 1 of the greatest careers in WWE history..Cant wait2 induct u in the HOF #Edge."
> 
> Jim Ross: "Edge will always be one of my favorites. I'm so grateful I was in a role to help him launch his wwe dream. Dreams do come true. Edge=HOF!"
> 
> ...


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

metty31 said:


> Anyone think Edge will stick around for non wrestling roles?


I just came in here to post something about that. And i think it would be ironic if he became the raw gm. Considering his history wid the pc gm


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Hate to hear this.

My "prime" as a wrestling fan was around 1995-1999. When I came back to it in 2006, the Edge and Cena feud was one of the big selling points that kept me interested. The TLC match at Unforgiven is one of my favorite matches of all time and to this day I feel that Edge not only put on the best matches with Cena, but was also the best feud Cena has done.

Also loved the rated RKO vs. DX angle around that same time. And the Edge and Orton match on Raw after Wrestlemania 23 was another personal favorite of mine. Always wish they would have worked a longer program against each other.

My favorites will always be the guys from my younger days back when I was really into wrestling, but Edge has definitely been my favorite since my return to watching wrestling in 2006. 

Hate to see him go out like this, but glad he not only got to win at his last Wrestlemania, but that he is getting out before it is too late. He will definitely be missed.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Remember hearing rumors of him retiring back in 2004. Glad he stayed for a few more years. Edge will be missed.


----------



## Agent17 (Sep 19, 2010)

I remember seeing Edge debut as the 'tortured soul' character. And I'll admit it, the gimmick didn't impress me. But all too soon we got to see what a funny, talented, brilliant guy he was. I will _always_ remember both his ladder matches against the Hardys and the Dudley Boyz and his hilarious pairing with Edge and Christian.

And when he needed to make his act more serious. He gave us the 'Rated R Superstar' character, which gave John Cena some of his best moments in my opinion.

Edge has always been one of my favourites and whilst this is the end of his in-ring career, I really do hope we see him from time to time in a non-wrestling capacity. He loved what he did, and I loved watching him do it. He was a master of his craft.

Here's some funny things I'll always remember:

- Winning a cage match by tying Christian to the structure by his hair.
- Playing Benoit's theme on a kazoo.
- The Conquisadors.
- The Con-Chair-To. And trying to figure out how to pull it off on _No Mercy_ on the N64.
- Slapping Cena's daddy like a bitch.
- Pretending to be Ric Flair and giving some schmuck of a motorist the Figure Four in the middle of the street.
- Going completely mental in his feud with the Undertaker and wasting Chavo.

Edge has had a brilliant run. I'll always have respect and admiration for the man.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The last time I found Edge entertaining was in his very first Cena feud. The Money In The Bank cash-in, the Rated R Superstar, the sex celebration, the matches. The period was so innovative and provided an almost live saving fresh breath to the WWE. As nothing interesting had happened since Cena won his title in his feud with JBL, but Edge brought the ratings, he brought the heat and he brought some great matches.

It's sad that a performer as good as that had such a consistently bad run for the last 4 years of his career.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm very shocked by this news, i missed Raw and i literally shed tears when i read the news, he's one of my favorite superstars of all time, John Cena and Edge were the first two superstars that really got me hooked on wrestling around 2006. I will always miss him. Thank you Edge.


----------



## cvspartan (Apr 4, 2011)

It's sad to see him go. I'll miss you and I'll always respect you Edge. I'm just happy that you stopped before something even worse happened. The even sadder thing is that he was one of the Attitude Era wrestlers and now we are running out of those.


----------



## Pervis (Dec 1, 2010)

Not here to diss Edge, but this is good for WWE and for Edge.

For Edge: His life doesn't end when he takes a bump at the Extreme Rules ladder match. The guy is way overdue to retire.

For WWE/Smackdown : Instead of milking an old, broken down star for his popularity they will not be finally forced to build up someone new. I can imagine how badly everyone backstage is chastising whoever's decision it was to have Edge go over Del Rio in WM28. It would have been perfect for Edge to put over Del Rio and retire soon after. 

Now we have a credibility black hole at the top where if Del rio is established as the next champion, he'll only be the guy who got beaten by Edge at Wrestlemania and got the vacant title after Edge retired.


----------



## cvspartan (Apr 4, 2011)

Also, now he can go to the Hall of Fame like he deserves.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Aslong as he walked away is all that really counts. 

Thank you for the influence you left on my life. It's a shame you'll never know.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Very clearly legitimate, they wouldn't devote that much time to it if it wasn't, it wouldn't be on Raw, and Edge isn't that good of an actor. Anyone who thinks this is a work is a bit touched in the head.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Its hard to form words now, I am quite shaken by the suddenness and impact of this news.

All I can say is he had a GREAT career and I am glad he decided to hang up his boots before anything serious happened. He did the right thing, and he has my lifelong respect.


----------



## sunsuke (Mar 11, 2010)

did u guys read hogan's twitter?hes bashing edge...lost respect for that guy


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you Edge, but I have seen this coming for some time. He has been really unlucky with injuries. He has thoroughly entertained me throughout his career as a tag team wrestler and a singles competitor. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

sunsuke said:


> did u guys read hogan's twitter?hes bashing edge...lost respect for that guy


That's because Hogan opens his mouth before knowing all the facts, like an idiot. He probably isn't aware of Edge's condition or the fact that if he kept wrestling he could very well end up like Dynamite Kid. Trust me, Hogan doesn't follow the business that closely unless it involves him. He can't even spell Shawn Michaels' name right and according to him the Montreal Screwjob took place at "Wrestlemania 16 or 17 or whatever the hell it was" and involved "teeny tiny Shawn Michaels (he's almost the same size as Bret) holding Bret down and pinning him and making him look like a horse's ass".


----------



## sunsuke (Mar 11, 2010)

Camoron said:


> That's because Hogan opens his mouth before knowing all the facts, like an idiot. He probably isn't aware of Edge's condition or the fact that if he kept wrestling he could very well end up like Dynamite Kid.


i wonder why would he do that..considering he's one of the greatest legend in wwe and yet...wow this really make me lost respect for the guy...big time... it as if a teacher laughing at his/her own student and saying u sucks


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hogan is a sack of shit.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

hogan is a cripple broken down egomaniac money hungry pile of shit. not only has he helped destroy tna but taking a shot at edge who could have become paralyzed if he continues is just low and completely uncalled for. 

someone needs to put hogan in his place . icant stand that old fucker and his ego and holier than thou attitude. just go to a nursing home and count the days u have left .ur a piece of scum...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He'll have an on air role or become an ambassador for WWE for sure. For about 3 years I've been saying that he needs to hang it up before it gets to this point. I guess it's better late than never. If he went into Extreme Rules this fucked up, there's no telling how much worse his body would be in after wards.

Hogan isn't even worth a response.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

the shit is hogan on about, if he would have listened to the doctors he would have quit 15 years ago? if you would have quite 15 years ago you'd still have your own hips.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

When I watched the Raw replay after I got home, I couldn't believe what I was hearing. Edge is and always will be one of my favorite wrestlers, and one of the reasons I've continued to watch the WWE over the years. Thank you Adam Copeland for all the great memories and matches.


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

TKOK™ said:


> the shit is hogan on about, if he would have listened to the doctors he would have quit 15 years ago? if you would have quite 15 years ago you'd still have your own hips.


+1 hogan needs to shut his mouth. 


im sad to see edge go but im thankful for all that he gave us :/ i still wish i got to see edge and Christian in a ladder match at WM


----------



## Dream_Team (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, as one of his biggest fans, this has broken my heart. Honestly.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

This is terrible news. Contrary to popular belief on here, Edge has remained one of the wwe's top in ring talents and mic workers and they are losing a real character for sure. Damn.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

All I can say is Thank you Edge, you have and always will be my favorite *WRESTLER* (I refuse to say Sports-Entertainer). Thanks for all the memories, you will be missed.


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

Deep respect to Edge. A sorry day in the history of the WWE to lose one of it's finest talents. It reinforces how much outstanding talents put themselves on the line in extreme athletic contests in the name of sports entertainment, and how little regard we fans often show for these risks. Where's the keyfabe now?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

1. I was one of those saying that Edge was losing it and should hang them up......BUT NOT LIKE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wanted a HBK level retirement!!!!!!!!!!!!

2. Thank you Adam Copeland.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Really sad. I don't care what anyone says, he's up there for me as one of the greats. Even towards the end, Edge put on some awesome matches. What a complete performer too. Mic skills, in-ring skills, you name it. 

Out of every wrestler in the company, I can't honestly think of anyone who has put their body on the line more than Edge. He's speared from the top of a ladder, thrown himself through fire and got FU'd through a million tables off the top of a ladder, among numerous other things. He's literally killed himself for our entertainment. He'll be missed.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Edge is a legend, sucks he is gone. He will be missed. HOF next year?


----------



## vegeta10 (Jul 29, 2006)

thankz edge i was shocked..thanz for all the memories,,im crying omg


----------



## Nodus (Mar 26, 2011)

A great all around entertainer. Participated in my favorite match ever, and the best tag team ever. He will be missed.

Smackdown seriously needs Jericho back. I fear that if Vince makes Orton go to Smackdown, he'll demand the belt and hold it for a very long, boring time.


----------



## ShaneMarsh (Apr 12, 2011)

I remember watching wrestling mostly in my younger days, in the late 90s, and then briefly in 2006. I therefore did not see all that much of Edge, since I was lukewarm at best in terms of viewing in 2006. But what I do know from what I have seen is that in his prime, he was one of the best performers. And even though many say that he was declining, ever since I started watching again, I enjoyed watching him perform more than some others in the upper tier. Very sad, but much better than some other outcomes.

And fuck Hogan.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Really fucking sad that he has to retire. Love him or hate him, you have to respect what he's done in his career and how he moved from Tag-Team specialist to main eventer, while overcoming a broken neck on the way (among other injuries). The people saying they're glad are fucking idiots and don't deserve to be wrestling fans, Edge put his body on the line for over a decade for you.

You come to expect it from pathetic posters such as Urdnot Wrex though. No respect.


----------



## Stone Cold Heart (Apr 9, 2011)

The worst thing about is this is a Stone Cold type retirement because it said he's one bump away from a paralysis.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

really sad that he has to retire as this age. he's one of the biggest stars in wwe and he deserves to retire with the world title. 

thank you edge.


----------



## OneOfTheMillions (Feb 9, 2011)

just lost pretty much the only reason i still watch wrestling, farewell edge and thanks for the memories, hall of famer in the next year or two


----------



## greyknight90 (Mar 7, 2010)

This really came out of nowhere. whilst I wouldn't say I'm a fan of his, it's always kind of sad to see a retirement.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Huge shock for me, his wrestling towards the end had deteriorated but when it mattered he pulled out big matches and he was an excellent character. Smackdown will be a lot duller without him. I shoe in (and a rightful one) for HOF next year.


----------



## Pervis (Dec 1, 2010)

> What about Foley! I bet EDGE still wants to keep wrestling,he's one of the boys big time!!! HH
> about 4 hours ago via Echofon
> 
> @jays712 but I don't know Edges working environment because they are a media company not a wrestling company. HH wrestlers work hurt!
> ...


Hogan's getting desperate.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Pervis said:


> Hogan's getting desperate.


Wow, Hogan's a dick. Also, I think the reason why Edge stopped was because it was a reoccurring injury...on a prior _broken neck_! Edge probably knows he wouldn't be able to get his neck fixed again if it broke.

Also, Hogan and Flair should be gone already...dunno about FOley/Hardy's situation.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

Pervis said:


> Hogan's getting desperate.


True. I wish Hogan _had_ stopped wrestling 15 years ago. Suggesting that Edge should carry on wrestling despite his injury is a little bit insensitive. 

With Edge, it's sad to say but I saw it coming. The guy was carrying around a lot of injuries and wasn't competing at his former standard. With his neck injury and achilles tendon injury, it seemed inevitable that he'd be wrapping it up some time in the next year or so. All those TLC matches must've finally caught up with him! To his credit, he's had one of the best wrestling careers possible; multiple time champion, Rumble winner, KOTR winner, MITB winner, Wrestlemania main eventer ... the guy has pretty much done it all so he isn't leaving behind an unfulfilled legacy. It's still a shame, though.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Man, Edge is retiring now. That is sad. He was one of the few guys left from the Attitude Era. I still remember when he first debuted, joined Gangrel and formed the Brood, then he teamed up with Christian and gave us "five second" poses. He mentioned all that in his promo too. WWE let him say whatever he wanted on TV and that was nice. He will be missed. He had to forfeit the title as a winner though so this was a good way for him to go out. This wasn't no "I lost my smile" speech and forfeiting the title because he didn't want to lay down to someone else (Shame on you 90's HBK). Lol....


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you Edge,

For all the fond memories you have given me and all the wrestling fans around the world.


----------



## Odairu (Nov 28, 2006)

Edge has always been one of my all-time favorite wrestlers.
Despite him being sometimes a bit stale in the last few months, I thought that he deserved one lenghty reign in his role as a veteran face, after all the "opportunistic" reigns. Still, when I watched Wrestlemania, I was surprised that he retained.

But now I'm very glad that he did. Going out as the champ at Wrestlemania is a great ending for one hell of a career.

I will miss Edge a lot.

Perhaps Christian will be pushed now (hey, I can dream!)

Edit: Oh, I forgot:

THANK YOU, EDGE!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

just wake up, watching the raw replay and first i couldn't believe the whole thing... i was like " ok Del Rio will jump for behind stuff like that " but the promo was too intense, Edge had tears in his eyes, the boys and girls in back too... can't still believe this. 

i will watch SmackDown this week, because he will be on, most likely to relinquish the title but if it's real i m gonna miss that man. 










*Thank You Edge *


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

Damn it.

I'm gonna miss Edge a lot.

But if the injury is really serious, I'm glad he has retired instead of continuing and causing himself further harm.

I really am shocked that this has happened so quickly, but thank you Edge for everything you have done for us.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

There is no way that wasn't real. 

It is just starting to sink in that I will never see Edge in the ring again. Fucking depressing.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Honestly can't believe this. But it's for the best, I'd rather this than him becoming a paraplegic or the like because he kept going too long. Hopefully he can live a relatively pain free life and enjoy his retirement. 

One of the best I've ever seen. Thanks for everything you've done to entertain us, Edge.

Also, fuck Hulk Hogan for saying that. That man is dirt.


----------



## Nomad (May 19, 2005)

I guessed it would come at some point but I didn't expect it so be so soon.

Of course I'm sad he has to retire and we won't see him wrestle anymore but his health and his life are far more important than anything else and I'm glad he could go out with his head held high.

He's been one of the best overall talents WWE have had in the 2000'nds and listening to his speech made me realise just how far he came. Who'd have thought a guy who came in as a loner in a trenchcoat would have come this far? Who would have thought the guy who took so much (unfair) real-life heat in 2005 would have earned the respect of nearly every single person who watches wrestling? 

He's a talent who doesn't come along very often, someone who is the full package in terms of in-ring ability, mic work and charisma and deserves all the plaudits he gets and then some. He's been loved, hated, taken a shit load of personal abuse, jumped off ladders, through tables, into fire, put his body on the line repeatedly and gave us some fantastic moments in matches, segments and promos over the years. He's a true example of a guy who paid his dues and is going out as the most decorated wrestler WWE have had and thoroughly deserved too.

He has said he'd like to take time out but I hope that in the future, he comes back in a non-wrestling role - perhaps on commentary? You can see he still loves the business but unfortunately, the body isn't on the same page as the mind, heart and soul.

Thank you, Edge. Truly. Thank you.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Hogan is an asshole.. I m glad Edge retired for a healthy future. I will miss him.. there will never be another Rated R Superstar.


----------



## z2019k (Mar 6, 2011)

Damn. Devastated, but glad he hasn't carried on and risked his life. Thanks for the memories, dude.


----------



## Lacey's-G string (Jul 28, 2010)

THANK YOU EDGE​
that is all that can really be said. I've just watched it, and I wont lie to you, was filling up. Edge has always been up there amongst my favorites and always will be.

Favourtie memory of mine is defiantly the triple threat TLC match with the Hardys and Dudleys. Such a great performer! Whether he was a heel or a face he was always at the top of his game, just a shame his final match was against Alberto Del Rio and not Christian tbh. But never the less, an amazing career.

If Undertaker doesn't retire this year, will Edge be the head of the Hall of Fame class 2012?!?! 

At least now he can concentrate on his soccer career, I mean he did score twice for Liverpool against Man City last night! ;-)


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

I was almost certain it was fake, but then when I realised it was real I was absolutely gutted. 

As sad as I am to see him go, its probably for the best, if he competed in a ladder match and is in bad shape, the chances of him getting paralyzed would have been really high. 

Still a legend. Thank you Edge


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you Edge. 

There was this video that was shown on SmackDown! when he was injured a few years ago which I thought would be appropriate now: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9Wam3ORRUY

I remember after watching Edge win after WrestleMania and thinking 'is that it?' expecting a Christian turn and to attack Edge, meaning Del Rio would win the title.

I imagine (although I haven't seen it reported anywhere) that the original plan would have been to have Del Rio win the strap with Christian screwing Edge, but it was changed so Edge went out 'on a high' (if indeed he did need to retire... which we now know he did).

The last thing they would have wanted to do is turn Christian heel and then find out Edge needs to retire, so held off the turn. Although as we now know Christian certainly won't be turning heel anytime soon and a Christian/Edge feud, if that was indeed planned, won't be happening.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Maybe Edge can replace Michael Cole on commentary*

If anything if Edge were to somehow have an on-screen career, he can become a commentator/announcer, replace Michael Cole on commentary because me like the rest of everybody here are sick of Michael Cole on commentary and we would want to see him shy away from that, and for somebody to take his place, if Booker can be on commentary, then I am sure Edge can do it too, become RAW's commentator


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you Edge for the memories. You were the first wrestler that i ever saw and you became immediately my favourite. Hope u enjoy ur life and be happy. u deserve. hope u to get back to commentary to own the massive tool michael cole

thank you


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> hogan is a cripple broken down egomaniac money hungry pile of shit. not only has he helped destroy tna but taking a shot at edge who could have become paralyzed if he continues is just low and completely uncalled for.
> 
> someone needs to put hogan in his place . icant stand that old fucker and his ego and holier than thou attitude. just go to a nursing home and count the days u have left .ur a piece of scum...


+1. 

The guy nearly ended up in a wheelchair (edge) and gave it his all night in and night out. Who is Hogan to judge Edge? Does he know the pain Edge is in?

(Yet I bet if it were Kurt Angle or any other TNA star... different story...)


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Maybe Edge can replace Michael Cole on commentary*

They won't get rid of Troll on commentary ~sigh~

That said, I would like it if Edge somehow became a commentator on either show... maybe he can take Matthews place on RAW so Josh only has to do SD?

Oh, and Edge, Booker & Punk announce team in the future = win


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Maybe Edge can replace Michael Cole on commentary*

thats exactly what i think. i bet that he will be a great commentator, the next jesse ventura (heel edge = epic win)


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

u guys still gave attention to that piece of shit(hogan)??


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Maybe Edge can replace Michael Cole on commentary*

Edge becomes the new Roddy Piper especially on commentary, that would be awesome, Edge on commentary he would be a cross of Ventura & Piper


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I am shocked and saddened at this news. It seems like yesterday that Edge debuted and just like that he is gone  I just want to cry. 

I have been a fan of Edge since he first debuted, I don't know if it was the Toronto bias and I just cheered for him bc he was from Toronto but then it became more than that. I remember my sis thought wrestling was real then and he was this whole "tortured soul" back then who was a homeless guy from Toronto or whatever so I told her I saw him get in a fight with somebody in Toronto one day and she believed me :lmao

He's done it all, never in a million years did I think he would be so successful, just the level of success is crazy. He's given the fans EVERYTHING, he's put his body on the line. Edge thank you for everything. You are one of my favourite superstars of all time and I already miss you. I'm so sad it has to end this way. Thank you for everything, thank you for putting your body through hell, for entertaining the fans and for giving it all. 

Edge is one of those feel good stories in the biz, dreamed of being a wrestler, clawed tooth and nail and got it. Oh I wish it did not have to end this way. Thank you Edge


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Maybe Edge can replace Michael Cole on commentary*



Terry Gyimah said:


> Edge becomes the new Roddy Piper especially on commentary, that would be awesome, Edge on commentary he would be a cross of Ventura & Piper


exactly


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Maybe Edge can replace Michael Cole on commentary*

And he can always make fun of Michael Cole on commentary, and it would be so awesome


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

As many of you know Edge is my favourite of all time so I'm pretty bummed that he's retired. He had a lot of great moments and he put on a lot of great matches throughout his career. It's a shame to see him go but I'm glad that he got out before he ended up in a wheelchair. I'm hoping that he'll still come back every once and awhile (Obviously not in a in-ring role). I wouldn't mind seeing him as a commentator either, but I can't see that happening, at least for a little while. Anyways, thank you to (IMO) one of the greatest in WWE history, Edge.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Maybe Edge can replace Michael Cole on commentary*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/546581-raw-spoilers-edge-discussion.html

Never really liked Edge as a commentator. That probably puts me in the minority but I really noticed it when he was out there last Friday night. Maybe if he is given a bit of free reign then I might warm to him a bit more.


----------



## Stone Cold Heart (Apr 9, 2011)

Do you think he'll ever have a match again?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Maybe Edge can replace Michael Cole on commentary*

I will totally mark out if edge becomes a color commentator. he has the mic skills to do it


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Maybe Edge can replace Michael Cole on commentary*

Sick of Cole? No way.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Maybe Edge can replace Michael Cole on commentary*

Replace Cole, we all want him gone


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Maybe Edge can replace Michael Cole on commentary*



Terry Gyimah said:


> Replace Cole, we all want him gone


actually, Cole should stay to be owned every week by edge


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Maybe Edge can replace Michael Cole on commentary*

Or maybe Edge can be like the new Randy Savage on commentary


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Maybe Edge can replace Michael Cole on commentary*

A monkey can replace Michael Cole


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Maybe Edge can replace Michael Cole on commentary*



Terry Gyimah said:


> Or maybe Edge can be like the new Randy Savage on commentary


Maybe, but i imagine edge as the new jesse ventura on commentary


----------



## Nomad (May 19, 2005)

Stone Cold Heart said:


> Do you think he'll ever have a match again?


No.

He has serious neck problems and any time he steps in the ring, he risks being paralysed or death. He will never be cleared to wrestle again and he has a the good sense not to try and fight against medical opinion.

He may come back in a non-wrestling role at some point as his relationship with WWE is very good but there is no chance of him wrestling again. This is it in terms of in-ring action.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Out of nowhere he retires. Was very surprising; even with the announcement, I thought he would say that he's 'retiring Edge the singles wrestler' but he's bringing back 'Edge the tag wrestler'.

Oh well Edge. Thank you for everything. See you next year.


----------



## Rockstar1 (Oct 20, 2008)

What shit did Hogan talk? You mentioned that in your first post,OP.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Rockstar1 said:


> What shit did Hogan talk? You mentioned that in your first post,OP.


the nutster said that if guys like himself, ric flair,AA,mr.perfect,Hardy, tully heard the doctors they would have retired 15 years ago. typical egomaniac

Thank you Edge


----------



## CMPimp (Dec 16, 2008)

OMG, can't beleive Edge has retired from WWE, i thought it wasn't real, i thought it was just part of a storyline, but then i heard that that he has officialy retired from WWE for real which is very sad because for 11 and half years i have been huge fan of Edge and i enjoyed him as face & heel. I'm gonna really miss Edge, i remember back in 2002 he had great feud with Kurt Angle and he had some good promos with him and my favourite feuds & matches that i will always remember from Edge is feud with John Cena, Mick Foley & Undertaker which showed that he was awesome heel. Edge is one the best WWE & World Heavyweight Champion of all time.

I was hoping that i would see feud between him and Christian because i would love to have seen that and now i understand why he won at Wrestlemania 27.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thoroughly impressed with last night's Raw. Marked out several times. Sin Cara in ring debut was impressive and I can't wait to see more of this guy. Awesome Kong foreshadowing her domination of the Diva division...sweet! Edge retires, OMG I love it. Respect the guy, appreciate his work and sacrifice but I (and I'm probably in the minority) am happy to see him go. Always disliked him.
I didn't think they would keep the Lawler/Cole feud going considering how poorly it played out a Mania. I'm assuming that they are attempting to fix the mess they've made.
The rest of the show was ok too.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

_Strange. It seemed like kayfabe at first. Then he brought up the live sex celebration and I knew this was legit. There'll never be another like Edge. Hall of Fame 2012._


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

metty31 said:


> Wow...you know what I just realized? That I saw Edge's last ever career WWE match in Atlanta LIVE in person at WrestleMania 27.


same here


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes there were times I hated his character but nobody can deny what he has achieved in the WWF/WWE.
So sad to have to announce his retirement for health issues but at least he has the common sense to do so for the good of himself first and foremost and for his family too.

A great WRESTLER, who never failed to entertain me wether face or heel (although I did prefer is heel run with Cena back in the day).


----------



## kilon (Mar 5, 2009)

While it was obvious that he couldn't continue much longer, it still came as a surprise to me.
I always liked Edge so I'm pretty sad about it.
Thank you Edge!

Hopefully he returns some day as a manager. Possibly even GM. Or commentator.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

I thought it was kayfabe at first too. I don't really watch Edge's matches anymore as he's kind of boring lately, but I do respect him and I loved him as crazy heel in 2005. He'll definitely go into the HOF being inducted by Christian.

Also I suspect Christian vs Alberto at Extreme Rules and Alberto Del Rio will win imo.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Pretty shocked he has retired, although his character at times was boring the guy always seemed to entertain me face or heel. one of the first matches I ever watched was TLC at Wrestlemania X7 and always been a fan of the guy since. Definitely HOF and hopefully he will return in some capacity some day


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

*Edge, Thank you.*


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

All the respect to Edge and I wish him the best. The guy carried Smackdown several times.

Sure, it was clear that Edges wrestling days were up soon, but it still was kind of sudden to me. Like, I didn't expect him to retire right after WrestleMania.

This kind of answers why things played out the way they did all the way up to WrestleMania perhaps. At least we got to see E&C one more time, unfortunatly for the last time.

Without Edge, Smackdowns going to become even more of a void. WWE had better push more guys to the moon.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Hope the WWE feels like shit for (if reports are to be believed) for not giving Edge his requested Wrestlemania feud with Christian as what will now be his last match ever.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

What a sad day, one of the best entertainers of all time left the building.
i wished that we've seen a big rivialry between edge and christian, now it is too late:cuss:


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Terrible news this, Edge was my favourite when I first got into WWE so absolutely gutted to see him go now. Really hope he returns in a non-wrestling role, get him as a GM or something (Teddy pisses me off). All the best for the future Edge.


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

He will always be my favorite and it's really sad to see him go. I had heard the rumors about him having to retire because of injuries but the selfish part of me hoped he would be wrestling on the next UK tour or at the next Wrestlemania against Christian so I would get to see him live. It was heartbreaking watching that farewell speech and I have no problems admitting that I shed a few tears. 

By the way. Let's just put this to rest right now. This was no work.

While I'm sad to see him go, the timing was kind of great when you think about it. He goes out on top as a champion with his last match being Wrestlemania. He'll pass the torch to Christian (who will get the title), his best friend. And when you look back, there is nothing he hasn't done. The most decorated wrestler in the WWE and a true legend. 

He will always be my favorite, thank you so much Edge. Enjoy your retirement!


----------



## vegeta10 (Jul 29, 2006)

im still in shock..my favorite heel(now face) wrestler is gone..i shed a few tears but its really sad.

i hope he spear del rio for the last time before he say good bye


we love you edge and thank you very much.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

About now seems the right time to extend on my post I made earlier due to me being in a rush.

I am really shocked by the news and still haven't fully taken in what has really happened, I knew it was coming soon but now it's actually happened I'm not ready for it. Edge has given me countless hours of entertainment over the past 13 years and for that I am eternally thankful. He really is a true great the way he carries himself both in and outside the ring. I will always remember him for his famous spear on Hardy off the Ladder and his legendary feud with Cena in 2006, oh not to forget his nearly year long feud with Undertaker throughout 2008 in which he even managed to main event Wrestlemania.

The years he has given for this business, the bumps he's taken, the injuries he's worked through to put on a show for the fans is admirable. He's been my favourite for a long time now and as sad as I am to see him retire I am also happy he got out without having done even more damage to his body. Anyway, I hope he stays healthy and has a great life, he's done everything he set out to do and more in the WWE.

*THANK YOU EDGE!!!*


----------



## predator60 (Mar 15, 2011)

Truely one of the greatest. Thank you Edge for the show you put on all those years, you will definitely be missed!!!

EDGE FOR LIFE!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Was never really a big fan of Edge, but I have a lot of respect for him. I tip my hat to a great performer. I won't lie, I got a little emotional during his speech.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Hopefully they were testing him out as a commentator on Smackdown last week, and give him a job there. Similar to JBL when he retired due to injury. Booker constantly says "I can still go" so maybe him and Edge could swap places so to speak? 2 birds, 1 stone possibly.

Thanks again Edge, you'll be hugely missed.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks like Del Rio is gonna be pushed to the moon and Drew, Kofi, Cody, Barrett and Swagger are all gonna have to step up.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I was actually shocked at this news, well I'm sure everyone was tbh. It was out of the blue and unexpected, i mean when the graphic showed up saying "Edge:Career Over?" i was like nah it'll be a work, but then i saw him talking to Cena it then sunk in and i knew it was true.

The speech nearly had me in tears, i know as a 19-year old watching wrestling that would seem lame but i grew up watching this man in the ring and i mean he was one of my idols from the heavily loved IWC favorite attitude era. Seriously, his farewell speech i'm sure it made him a few more fans that night. 

The main match that sticks into my head about Edge is WM2000 the triangle ladder match, this being the first WM i ever watched it has to stick in my mind, also the other various TLC matches E&C the Hardeyz and Dudleys had it was great watching him. I totally marked out when he won MITB, i mean it guaranteed him a shot at the WWE title. I remember a video package showing his high-school book and he was voted the most likely person to win a wwe championship and he did. Sure his 11 reigns isn't the best because they were all short, but never-the-less some of them were earned.

Edge, was one worker who kept the PG era from being boring in my opinion and the last from the attitude era to keep us interested. HHH & taker only have part-time appearances now, as well as Steve Austin, the Rocks back next year and no-one cares for Christian. 

Edge, a massive amount of respect, gratitude and thanks goes out to you. You will forever remain the Rated-R superstar, and the ladder match will never be the same again without you. 

THANK YOU EDGE.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

First of all, this is my first post in like what? 2 years? This is just to describe how big of a role model Edge has been to me, and how I'm such a big fan of his. 

Nowadays, I don't follow WWE regularly on a nightly basis, but I do check out the dirtsheets everyday. As I checked the dirtsheets today, I was *devastated* to see the word "Edge" and "retire" in one phrase right next to each other. 

Thank you Edge for all that you've done for us, and I'd like to personally thank you for being a role model for me. Words can't describe how much you've changed my life. You've a living proof that by hard work and dedication, we could achieve anything we want in this world. Thank you Edge, thank you. 

I will miss your awesome entrance and that wonderful theme of yours. I will miss that 5 seconds pose of yours..but *I will miss seeing you in the ring. *

I'm glad he went out the way he did, and I'm glad the crowd actually gave him respect (as opposed to being silent like usual) and said "thank you Edge, thank you Edge." This show how much Edge means to everyone in the WWE. He was an irreplaceable performer. Thank you Edge, for the many wonderful moments you have given us. Thank you for the live sex celebration, thank you for the TLC matches, thank you for everything that you've done.


----------



## screamingabdabs (Mar 12, 2010)

Farwell Edge, you will be missed. I'm still so shocked. Hall of Fame next year please.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Bows to a man who reeked of awesomeness...

My god Smackdown is in huge trouble, at the moment Kofi, Show, and Christian are the top faces  

And one of them has to feud with Del Rio now


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like Christian will be getting a main event push. He's already been well inserted into the Edge/ADR feud so why not take Edge's place and possibly win the title at ER for Edge?

SD! needs a new top face. There honestly isn't another guy on SD! who could take Edge's place other than Christian. Vince needs to let his personal vendetta against Christian go and give him his push.


----------



## RVDfan4life (Jan 2, 2011)

He was crying, Edge rarely cries. It's legit. I just hope he's on smackdown so we can have a Edge and Christian hug. I mean he can't go out and NOT hug Christian. Just like Shawn and Hunter. I NEVER EVER EVER saw this coming. It's sad but I am glad he found out before his injury was so bad that he would be forced to live his life in a wheelchair. Thank you, Edge!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Absolutely gutted. My favorite wrestler, gone :sad:

Even worse, albeit selfish that I won't get to see him at the UK Tour


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Aaaaw shit.


I just downloaded RAW and saw Edge retiring...

I'm... shocked. Just fucking shocked. I knew the day would come, and that it was close, but not THIS close. I didn't think it was a work, mainly because it made literally no sense with the current storyline with ADR. And I don't know what to say...

I'm pissed that they didn't let Edge close the show. He deserved it more than teh fackin' zookepah and Cena, who could close the show any other week. The crowd was great, but it felt bad to me.

Hopefully we'll see him and Christian together one last time for a 5-second pose at this week's SD! (oh, and Vince, fuck you. Now we'll never see Edge vs Christian for the WHC, which should've taken place at this year's WM. Seriously, this shall never be forgiven).

Thanks for all the memories. Damn, the first show I watched was Wrestlemania X7, and I was amazed with the TLC match, specially the spear on Hardy... Seems like it was yesterday, and the guy has managed to do so much in 10 years. Look at his resumee:


World Heavyweight Championship (7 times)[194]
World Tag Team Championship (12 times)– with Christian (7), Chris Benoit (2), Hulk Hogan (1), Randy Orton (1) and Chris Jericho (1)
WWE Championship (4 times)
WWF/E Intercontinental Championship (5 times)
WCW United States Championship (1 time)
WWE Tag Team Championship (2 times) – with Rey Mysterio (1) and Chris Jericho (1)
Fourteenth Triple Crown Champion
King of the Ring (2001)
Mr. Money in the Bank (2005, 2007)
Royal Rumble (2010)

A legend in my book and one of the all-time greats. Do I believe he could have done more considering his abilities? Yes (11 title reigns, many lasted a month or so...). But the guy had an amazing career, and he should be remembered as qhat he is, a legend.

Thank you, Edge.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I was shocked. Literally shocked, because it came out of left field. I have been lobbying for Edge to lose the title for awhile, but I didn't want it too be like this. I am however, glad that they found out now, rather than later, and things could've ended a lot worse.

Thank you Edge.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

After the show went off air, John Cena commented on Edge leaving. Saying that Edge was so broken up that he had to leave the building.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Last night was a grim reminder that a WWE Supertar's career can end at any time.

- Vic


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

After the show went off air, John Cena commented on Edge having to retire. Saying that Edge was so broken up that he had to leave the building.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's definitely going to be one of those don't know what you got till it's gone wrestlers. Are HHH and Taker the only two left of that era now?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Amber B said:


> He's definitely going to be one of those don't know what you got till it's gone wrestlers. Are HHH and Taker the only two left of that era now?


Christian and.. Henry. LOL


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Are HHH and Taker the only two left of that era now?


Didn't Christian come in about the same time as Edge?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> Christian and.. Henry. LOL


Ah Christian. Oh god Henry :lmao


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Kane.

They're dwindling down


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Big Show. I can easily see Kane and Show hanging it up this year.


----------



## world_of_sport (May 25, 2009)

Really bad news. Edge has been one of WWE's most professional performers of recent times. He has star quality that most of the so-called 'a-listers' can only dream of. 

Hope your retirement is relatively pain-free, Adam.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

So who's left then?

Taker 
HHH
Kane 
Big Show
Christian 
Mark Henry
Goldust?

All of them on limited schedules. Hell, Goldust might not come back at all, I would like to see him do something with Cody before he hangs em up.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

kane big show mark henry christian and goldust won't be missed if they retired tommorow

edge however is a great superstar, good luck to him and i am glad he is retiring while he can still walk and doesn't have to wrestle anymore and end up in a wheelchair


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Goldust said on twitter few days ago may retire soon. Mark Henry said in an interview he will bow out within the next 18 months to leave at the top of his game despite having "a good three years left in me". Big Show also said that he is gonna retire only if Vince tells him to do so... which probably means that he'll stay around for a while. I'm not sure how long HHH, Kane and Taker will last. Christian is probably gonna stay for few more years though.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Good luck to Edge, sad to see him go. I still remember his debut videos in 1998 as if it were yesterday, glad to see him achieve all he did in his career.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Man this sux for sure. Thanks for the memories Edge.


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

This is worse than HBK retiring.  So unexpected. I'm going to miss Edge.


----------



## Emily90 (Apr 9, 2011)

absolutely gutted!!!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

That was quite emotional watching that, I can't say that I'd miss him too much because this business will replace him in time but it's always a shame to see somebody who's passionate for the business forced out of it against their will.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

sucks bad, i mean, i wasn't really a fan of his until his rated r thing took off which started in 2006 in new year's revolution of course. and then with all the injuries, i feel his career has only really been like 4 years long or something which sucks so bad, his career has been cut short by so much.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dark Storm said:


> Didn't Christian come in about the same time as Edge?




Yeah about a few weeks after


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Well I predicted that he would retired before Wrestlemania next year a bunch of times in the last couple weeks but who knew it would be so quick. I'm glad he got his career culminating moment in in time when he defended the championship at Wrestlemania. 

Who knows where this leaves WWE though. Huge loss. Another big name gone.

And huge wows at everything Pyro has said in this thread. That sort of crap is to be expected though.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Am Absolutely Shocked About Edge Retiring But Lets All Thank god he packed it in b4 he did any real damage and i will always be an edgehead 4 life thanks for the memories edge you will be missed in the ring


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I still can't believe Edge has retired. Another one of my favorites gone. The only good thing is that his last match was a successful title defense at WM. No better way to go.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm also happy that he's retiring before he risks getting paralyzed and confined to a wheelchair. It would be horrible to see him broken down.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's pretty awesome that's he's retiring as World Champion. Perfect way to go out.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Made this video as a tribute:


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Can't wait for the haters to say how much they miss him when the main event scene is is shamble. Thank you so much Edge. Without you, well, WWE would be very different.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

he'll be missed

thank you edge


----------



## dark phenom (Oct 6, 2006)

My first time posting in nearly three years. Wasn't as big a fan of Edge as I'd been of Rock, Taker or HBK but I can respect everything he'd accomplished and done for this business. If any good comes from this besides his return to good health would be Christian's hopeful rise to World Title status.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Edge will always be one of the greatest. Thank you.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

Waking up today, Reading that Edge had retired wasn't something i expected nor anyone in IWC really did;

I've been a fan of Edge since 2004 when he returned after his neck injury, I also loved his partnership with Lita, One of the best moments ever for me as a wrestling fan was when Edge cashing in money in the bank on Cena, The crowd was on Edges side that night and him winning the big one with Lita by his side was like the cherry on the cake for me. 

Moments such as that one and others such as His epic spear to hardy will be encased in History and Edge will go down as one of the most entertaining and talented wrestlers of all time and he won't be replaced easily.

Thank you Adam Copeland/Edge for all the sacrafices you've made for our entertainment.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Ahh that sucks. I didn't catch RAW but this is shitty..


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i still can't believe ill never see another Edge match again, i was so happy when he beat del rio, he has always been one of the best. Shame on the people saying its a good thing, he carried smackdown for like 5 years, hes not as good as he used to be, but hes still better than a lot of wrestlers could ever hope to be. He deserves every single bit of praise. He put on amazing matches despite being pretty much broken, and his promo skills were always top notch. Everytime he was in the ring, you could tell he loved what he was doing, true passion for the business and its depressing to think that one of the most passionate wrestlers of all time, was forced to retire. He had no choice


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I hope that for this weeks SmackDown they pull of some great videos from his career. Mix in with some really good music, WWE has a habit of making great videos like that.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

He bored the hell out of me in the last few months but in all fairness, you can't really blame it all on him, the booking didn't help. Before then he was truly one of the most entertaining guys in the business. Thanks for the memories Edge!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

What a surprise, Pyro, yet again, shows zero respect to a man who has given so much of himself to the business.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

*Share your favorite Edge memory*

I know that there is an official Edge discussion thread. But this is just a thread for everyone to discuss their favorite moment in the amazing career of Sexton Hardcastle. 

Personally, my favorite Edge moment was at Wrestlemania 27. When he completed his career by retaining a world title at Wrestlamanaia. Not many people have done it, but if anyone deserved his WM Moment, it was Edge.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll be honest here...I find it kinda very strange how some people are acting as though he has died or something, like this is another Eddie situation....

Its just a bit wierd.

Saying that, Edge has been one of my favourites since a kid, was a brilliant performer until the injuries took over, and has entertained millions of people over the years.

He also always comes across as a fantastic guy too. I hope we see him back on screen in the future, in a non wrestling role.

Thanks Edge. Another attitude era guy down, I dread the day when they are all gone, its coming too soon.


----------



## andy johnson (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Share your favorite Edge memory*

ial"]There are so many great moments throughout his career but twoof my favorites were wrestlemania 17 when he speared Jeff Hardy in mid air from a ladder and the hardcore match against Mick Foley at wrestlemania 22[/FONT]


----------



## andy johnson (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Share your favorite Edge memory*

There are so many great moments throughout his career but twoof my favorites were wrestlemania 17 when he speared Jeff Hardy in mid air from a ladder and the hardcore match against Mick Foley at wrestlemania 22


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> *I'll be honest here...I find it kinda very strange how some people are acting as though he has died or something, like this is another Eddie situation....*
> 
> Its just a bit wierd.
> 
> ...


It's mainly because of the suddenness of it.

When most other retire you see it coming and are not really caught off guard (like a Michaels, JBL, or Flair kind of deal), but one minute Edge is booked to defend his belt against Del Rio in a ladder match at the next PPV and then the next he is done.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Share your favorite Edge memory*

 GIFSoup


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Share your favorite Edge memory*

His 2004 return. When he returned during the first draft i marked out like a girl at a Justin Beiber concert.


----------



## Nomad (May 19, 2005)

All Twitter tributes to Edge's career that I can currently find:

Christian: "I've shed my tears..And from here on out I choose 2celebrate 1 of the greatest careers in WWE history..Cant wait2 induct u in the HOF #Edge."

Jim Ross: "Edge will always be one of my favorites. I'm so grateful I was in a role to help him launch his wwe dream. Dreams do come true. Edge=HOF!"

Kelly Kelly: "Thank you Adam for everything.. you've been such a great friend your an amazing person, n inspiration and I had the honor of working with u!"

Joey Styles: "In wrestling you make many acquaintances and few friends. Edge is a friend. My friend, seeing you was always a pleasure and never a chore."

Gail Kim: "Thank u Edge for everything u have given to the business and ur friendship. We r sad 2 c u go but grateful 4 ur health.also can't wait 2 c christian induct u to the HOF"

Howard Finkel: "Thank you Edge for everything that you gave and meant to this industry, and personally speaking, thank you for your friendship!"

Yoshi Tatsu: "I can't believe it. I'm very sad. But thank you very much Edge."

Eve Torres: "An emotional night for sure. #ThankYouEdge. One of the most creative, hard working, passionate, & helpful men in the WWE. We'll miss you!"

Vickie Guerrero: "I'm so sad to see Edge leave...I'm honored I got to learn so much from him. He will be missed."

Natalya Neidhart: "My thoughts are with Edge, and thank you so much for the wonderful memories. You're a real, true friend and ill never forget it."

Michelle McCool: "Didn't catch raw but heard about most important part. I love you Edger! Thank you all you've given to a biz I have always loved! Mad respect. Goes out to all you've done not only for your fans, but for us as well. I am so blessed to call u a friend! Thx for always helping me!" 

Wade Barrett: "I have a tremendous amount of respect for Edge. A great career and a great human being." 

Mick Foley: "A sad day for wrestling, but what an amazing career for Edge. I was so fortunate to have been his opponent, his partner, his friend." 

Matt Hardy: "Heard Adam is retiring because of physical issues that won't allow him to safely continue wrestling. He'll be missed, we've certainly had our fair share of issues.. Both good and bad. But I tip my hat to Edge who is one of the greatest I've ever been in the ring with. Adam resides in NC now-sure I'll run into him down the road. Glad that him & I are in a good place. We came in as friends, & went out that way." 

Kevin Nash: "the loss of Edge is a sad day 4 the WWE great in ring,but such a special guy out,he still has years left to give."

Frankie Kazarian: True class act. A boy with a dream is now a man who has left behind an incredible legacy. Thank you for all you have given. 

Tommy Dreamer: My motto has always been I wrestle every single match like it is my last, cause 1 day I know it will b. Thanks Edge 4 everything u hav done

Chris Jericho: "Edge is a great performer and 1 of my favorite opponents. He's also got an incredible MIND for the business. Congrats on an amazing career"

Eric Bischoff: "Best of luck to Edge. Class guy and a great talent. He will find success in anything he pursues."

Taz: "Edge, 1 of the GREAT guys in the biz. Awesone talent & awesome guy! I live the numbness in arms due to neck issues also, scary.Be well bro."

Kurt Angle: "It's sad to see my friend Edge Retire from WWE. Edge was one of the Best. Your Fans will miss You dearly. I know I will. Luv u Edge!!!!" 

Charlie Haas: "EDGE will be missed. It was an honor to share the ring with him, and compete against him. Truly one of the best. Stay in touch Edger"

Shawn Michaels: "Have had contact w/Edge & he is looking 4ward 2what the future holds. It will b great, good things happen 2 good people & he is just that." 

Percy Pringle: "Wishing Edge the very best. What a outstanding gentleman and friend, notwithstanding a fine athlete and performer." 

Samoa Joe: "A Little late but I just heard about Edge's Retirement. Good People, GREAT wrestler, and will sorely be missed in the ring." 

Jim Ross: "Gonna miss Edge. Have 2 think WWE will utilize Edge's mind & teaching abilities. Great integrity.

Bret Hart wrote about the retirement of Edge, who he helped spearhead into the WWF in the late 1990s on his account, writing, " I remember training w/both Edge & Christian in a ring @ my house back in '97 & he'll always be one of my guys. Such an abrupt end to a great career saddens the entire wrestling world. Cheers to the rated-R Superstar."


----------



## lordcarrier (Apr 12, 2011)

The master and creator of the TLC match, thanks Adam Copeland.


----------



## PrinceofPunk16 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Share your favorite Edge memory*

his match at Vengence 2004 against Randy Orton for the Intercontinental Championship. It was the first PPV I ever bought and it was my favorite match. I was screaming like a school girl when he kicked out of the RKO. Edge, Adam, Mr. Copeland, you sir will be missed.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Share your favorite Edge memory*

has to be his first mitb cash in at nyr 2006.

it made his career.. ultimate oppurtunist.


----------



## Nomad (May 19, 2005)

ZackRyder: Thank you Edge. You will be missed. Without you, there would be no Zack Ryder. I'll always be an Edgehead. Love you man.

RandyOrton: Will miss Edge not only in ring, but in the lockeroom even more. He was one of the few who I could call a friend. I learned alot from him.

The305MVP: You know Edge the performer. I know Edge the person. 1 of the best in ring performers EVER. His mind for our craft is AMAZING! HOF'er!


----------



## Z1GMA (Nov 28, 2009)

*I litterally cried when EDGE retired.*

I litterally cried when EDGE retired.
Not much. but I did cry.

Been a Edgehead for as long as I can remember.
I knew he was in pain and suffered from his injuries,
but I still can't believe this is happening. :bh:

It feels like WWE is over for me.
I'm deeply depressed.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Share your favorite Edge memory*

This http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uThiSco0PHE or this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMrMRH_XFd8


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: I litterally cried when EDGE retired.*

Even if a lot of people started saying he's boring lately I disagree, Edge is one of the best superstars ever, good in the ring, good on the mic, a hard worker and one of the few believable either as a face and as a heel, I will miss him.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you Edge.


----------



## cpn505 (Apr 20, 2008)

A true great, performer, and HALL OF FAMER!!! Thank you Edge...


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

THANK YOU EDGE AKA ADAM COPELAND.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Was very shocked to hear this earlier today.

another One of wwe's best wrestlers has gone, good luck in the future Edge!


EDGE FOR HOF 2012

Thank You Edge


----------



## Undertaker86 (Apr 6, 2007)

Just found out about this. A damn shame, but Im glad he's going out on top! Thank you Edge, for all the memories.


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

I remember back in the day, watching the blue-hued promos for a new superstar. Then we get this guy coming through the crowd to the ring. I remember that first televised match against Jesus of Los Boriquas. I loved the Brood era. Thinking about it, he had so many injuries and was able to wrestle again. But he's going out on top, as champion. It's a smart decision. I guess you weigh the pros and cons, to be in a wheelchair or not to be in a wheelchair. I've followed his career since he first started in WWE. It's hard to believe it's all over. Edge, you will be missed.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

I was gutted to hear this. I'm glad he ended it on such a good note, one of the greats from the Attitude Era says goodbye. Hall of Fame 2012 for certain, he deserves it.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

We can confirm that Edge arrived at the WWE SmackDown! tapings in Albany, NY just before 2:00EST. He arrived with Christian and was greeted and hugged by numerous production staff members in the parking lot. He seemed to be doing OK and was all smiles upon entering the arena.

Here is a photo of his arrival in Albany earlier today. I know it's hard to tell but trust us when we tell you it's him. Christian went straight inside the Times Union Center.










wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

That picture is EXTREMELY stakerish lol.


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

Well,you people said it all. One of the greatest of all time.

I just have one request. Please,for the love of god,fill in for Michael Cole as an announcer


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks for the memories Edge. The last few years have been ok, but as for his career more than makes up for it.
Best of luck in everything that you do Edge!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank you Edge for an epic wrestling career.

I'd like to see Edge still have a role in WWE perhaps as a ring side commentator or General Manager of Raw or SD, to make use of his great mic skills.

This is why as a fan I appreciate every superstar in WWE and TNA, because you never know when their career will end. I just enjoy them all while their here.

SmackDown this week will certainly be an emotional show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

el dandy said:


> It's mainly because of the suddenness of it.
> 
> When most other retire you see it coming and are not really caught off guard (like a Michaels, JBL, or Flair kind of deal), but one minute Edge is booked to defend his belt against Del Rio in a ladder match at the next PPV and then the next he is done.


I wasn't caught off guard by it all. I don't know about anyone else but for me, I could tell that it was time and I've been basically pleading on here for him to just hang it up- not because I thought he was boring but because he looked broken. It's still a bit weird that it actually happened but I'm happy that he did it before something really bad happened to him.

This also cements that my childhood is completely dead :lmao


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm gonna be honest here, there was a time when I really didn't like Edge. It wasn't the E&C days, or his KOTR/IC title days, it was when the whole Matt/Lita/Edge stuff happened. For a long time, I couldn't believe WWE would get rid of Matt, and keep Edge around. I just felt that it was the wrong move. But then, I changed my mind, at WM 24. His match with Taker is a stand out for me because it's one of the only times when a match as changed my perception of a wrestler. I started to look back at his matches and feuds and started to realise how good of a performer he is.

He has managed to make silly gimmicks and feuds entertaining. Heck, he helped Vickie become one the most hated people in the business. So, where has before I probably would have jumped for joy with this news, now I'm bummed out. He's a gret performer and seems to be a great person behind the scenes.

So, Adam, thank you for making me a Edgehead.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, first of all I can't believe some of the dispresctful shit written by a select few on here. There's a time and place for comments, and if you can't keep yourself in check for what is essentially a tribute thread then you shouldn't post.

Lastly, really sad news. Edge was a great performer and an excellent mic worker. Being a guy who is a recent re-convert to watching WWE I missed pretty much all of Edge's heel work, but what I have seen of the guy I have immensely enjoyed.

I hope the injuries he has suffered don't impede on his future life too much. But you only have to listen to his speech on Raw to see that he is a guy who's been his lifelong dream. It's well known that he is a fan first and foremost so he knew what the audience like to see.

I can only hope he's kept around in some kind of capacity if he wishes to, as he still has the ability to work a crowd to perfection.

Thanks Edge. Enjoy your well-earned retirement and thank you for everything you did to entertain the fans.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*I feel I should be more upset*

you know, about Edge's retirement and all. I mean...this guy was with the WWF when I first tuned in. If it wasn't for him and Christian, I'd have tuned out long before I did. He was one of the reasons I kept coming back.

Even during my down-years (of which there were many) I still tried to keep up to date with him. He was one of my all-time favourites. He's won more championships than anyone, he's always been there for me and when I first started watching I actually took to wearing a trenchoat because of him. That's how much he influenced me.

So...I feel kind of ashamed of myself for not being more sad that he's hanging it up after all these years. Am...am I dead inside? I mean, I cried at FLAIR'S farewell and I didn't even like or care about the guy. But I love Edge, but I can't seem to find myself able to really give a damn...


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Why should I? He didn't retire after he was broken down and boring, he's been half assing it for years and taking up a much needed spot that somebody else could've used. He was one of my favourites.....once, but those days are over. Since 2007, he's been crap and I've been waiting for him to stop sucking the energy out of the broadcast for a long time. The last useful thing he can do is be used as a catalyst to get the world title on Christian. If it takes him retiring to do that, then so be it, I don't care.


Edge has consistently put on great matches at a main event level for the last five years. I have no earthly idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: I feel I should be more upset*

I know what you mean OP but I'm glad he's retiring really, like he said himself, if he had have gone on much longer he'd have been confined to a wheelchair for the rest of his life. There's nothing else to do really other than look back fondly on some of the very great memories he's given us, and be thankful that the doctors found out about his perilous situation in time.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: I feel I should be more upset*

He'll be replaced by someone, that person will then go on to retire, then they'll be repaced and the cycle will forever continue. Edge was lucky enough to live out his/our dream and he should just be thankful for that, which I believe he is.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: I feel I should be more upset*

I just wish he had a better retirement..like HBK and Flair did...he deserved it.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

im just wondering now that edge is retired everybody seems to be saying hes one of the best ever and hes a real legend, and smackdown is in big trouble , and how much hes going to be missed. 

But for awhile most ppl on here were begging for him to retire, saying how " washed up" hes been and how stale hes gotten ....so what the hell changed all of a sudden ???


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> im just wondering now that edge is retired everybody seems to be saying hes one of the best ever and hes a real legend, and smackdown is in big trouble , and how much hes going to be missed.
> 
> But for awhile most ppl on here were begging for him to retire, saying how " washed up" hes been and how stale hes gotten ....so what the hell changed all of a sudden ???


They are basing their opinions off of Edge's ENTIRE CAREER. Yeah lots of people have been saying how washed up he is and stuff. But each and every one of them are Edgeheads deep down. It's hard not to like the guy, considering he is one of us.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: I feel I should be more upset*



sesshomaru said:


> I just wish he had a better retirement..like HBK and Flair did...he deserved it.


Yeah, I feel about that. Hopefully the WWE will do something for him in the future, Edge definitely deserves it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> im just wondering now that edge is retired everybody seems to be saying hes one of the best ever and hes a real legend, and smackdown is in big trouble , and how much hes going to be missed.
> 
> But for awhile most ppl on here were begging for him to retire, saying how " washed up" hes been and how stale hes gotten ....so what the hell changed all of a sudden ???


He was becoming tired and stale but that doesn't take anything away from his career as a whole. When you have someone as important as Edge leave Smackdown, obviously it is going to leave a void despite him being a shell of himself for the last 3 years.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: I feel I should be more upset*



sesshomaru said:


> I just wish he had a better retirement..like HBK and Flair did...he deserved it.


I know what you mean, but his last match was a successful World Championship defence at WrestleMania and he retires as the World Champion.

Not too bad.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Maybe there will be a huge retirement thing on smackdown for him. Yes its not like its Raw which is live but i always saw Edge as a smackdown guy so its all good. Even though Edge was getting stale i always enjiyed his work ppl dont understand how much this guys loved what he was doing. You get guys that just want the money or the fame Edge wanted to be a wrestler since he was a kid. I kinda see it almost like Cena you can hate the character but respect the guy but with Edge everything about him was great. I'd take him over Cena any day. He is gonna be missed dearly. I hop ethis is something that pushes Vince to effectively book the young guys correctly instead of stupidly cuz these superstars wont last forever


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This is so weird for me. I remember watching his debut live. I know some of my friends feel the same way, like we watched his career take off and grew up watching him all these years. I was not prepared to see one of my favorites leave like this. I can't even begin to imagine how _he_ feels...


----------



## The_Gizzame™ (Apr 11, 2007)

I thought it was a work at first and kept waiting for Del Rio to come out and interfere....... but once it concluded with no Del Rio in sight that's when I realized it was real.

Edge will be missed but how truly awesome it is that he gets to retire as champion with his last match being at Mania'. Awesome.

Thank you Edge for the memories.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I just got home from Smackdown and no way this is a work. I'm glad I made it there and being in the building for Edge's last night as champion was something special. I won't lie and say that I didn't have tears in my eyes. I got to see my favorite wrestlers last match and I got to see him go out on top in my home town. I can't ask for any more than that.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I was completely floored by this news. I'm saddened by it, but on the other hand, thank God he gets out before he ends up in a wheelchair or worse. Despite what a lot of people were saying here on the forums, I personally enjoyed his final run as champ. May not have been as great as I'd imagined his first face run as champion being, but he got to defend the title at Mania and ultimately go out on a strong note, and was entertaining the entire way, in ring and out. There's definitely a huge void to be filled, and all I can say is thank you Edge, and see you in the HoF.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Man.. I didn't know his injuries were so serious.

Edge has been my favorite since 2006. I'll miss him. 

I'm glad he retires as champ. He deserves it.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Really sad news. One of my favorite wrestlers of all time and a damn good heel. The Rated-R Superstar, The Ultimate Opportunist, will always reek of awesomeness. Hope he has a great retired life. Would love to see him back in a non wrestling role, but if that never happens, thanks for all the memories. You went out on top and will always be considered a champ.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I never really became a fan of Edge until New Year's Revolution in 2006 when he won the WWE Title from Cena. I mean yeah, I liked him, but was never a fan. That point is when he became one of my favorites, and he ended up in my top five in not too long. I'll always remember the TLC and Ladder matches he was involved in, his tag team with Christian, the 5 second poses, and I'll never forget his Live Sex Celebration he had with Lita. 

I'll miss him, but he went out on a high note, retiring as the World Champion. He got to have his Wrestlemania moment at Wrestlemania 27, which was nice to see. It's just a shame we never got to see the Edge/Christian fued everyone wanted to see. But, he left before he did anymore damage to his body, which is really the main thing here. If he had competed in that Ladder match at Extreme Rules, who knows what would have happened.

I wish him the best, and thank you Edge!


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

One of the craziest wrestlers WWE has ever had. It's amazing the guy lasted this long given the condition his body was in 8 years ago. People can rip on the guy for not being as great the last year and a half, but to be honest, he's one of the very few guys in the WWE who can truly say they've earned their spot. I fully expect him to be inducted within the next two years.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

> After Smackdown went off the air, Triple H came out and hugged Edge in the middle of the ring. The entire roster continued to applaud as Edge got on the mic to thank everyone. He said he can't wait to thank everyone one day at the WWE Hall of Fame if he's lucky enough. Edge thanked the writers, catering, Kane (who he said was one of his best friends), Vince McMahon, and Lita. He said most importantly he'd like to thank Christian who is his best friend for life.


Just saw this on another site. Total class act.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It is such a shame that Edge is going to retire that way but thank god he isn't going to hurt himself to the point that he would regret.

Thank you Edge.*


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

The Rock on Edge (from twitter):

"Edge - you are my brother, an inspiration and define the word "superstar". THANK YOU Adam.. for everything."


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I am glad he is putting his health over wrestling. He did it all in my eyes. Thank you Edge for the memories. My favorite Egde moment was seeing Edge live in person win his first WWE championship!


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Something i never get about this site...how is it a spoiler when it already aired on TV?


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

Shawn Morrison said:


> Something i never get about this site...how is it a spoiler when it already aired on TV?


Because there are people like myself from the UK who don't watch it live due to it being on at around 1am.

I was so sad when I heard him saying he had to retire. Edge has always been one of my favourites, even from back in the Attitude Era with him being a mega heel. I think his reign since TLC has actually been fantastic, because he's worked so well as a face. I'm just so disappointed that one: he has to vacate the WHC, two: we won't see his awesome entrance anymore, and three: no more awesome spears. 

This is such a shame, but if the WWE had any sense whatsoever they would fire Booker T and put Edge on commentary instead. This should not be the last we see of the Rated R Superstar. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccOtCL_xr6A - Perhaps his greatest match.

TLC matches won't be the same without Edge. But hey, at least he goes out on a high with him winning at WrestleMania after all his previous WrestleMania defeats. He's gone out on perhaps the biggest high possible. 

Thanks for all the amazing entertainment, Edge.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Well made a banner in tribute before I go off out

I'm still in shock about it. Some of my favourite wrestlers growing up have gone now, the top 4 would have been The Rock, Eddie Guererro, Benoit and Edge 

I know he was stale at times and some of the stories he's been involved in have been shit to say the least but I'll miss him a lot. A huge part of Smackdowns current roster died with his retirement, hopefully someone else will step up to main event status


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Mizaki said:


> Because there are people like myself from the UK who don't watch it live due to it being on at around 1am.


same with me, but its still not a spoiler because for most people it already aired. Why would someone be stupid enough to enter this site anyway, just watch it before coming to this site since you know its already aired in USA. 

It is live at 1am in UK right? so you wake up in the morning and the first thing you do is come to this site, to basically spoil it for yourself,otherwise what would you discuss about anyway? LAST WEEK's Raw?


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

Shawn Morrison said:


> same with me, but its still not a spoiler because for most people it already aired. Why would someone be stupid enough to enter this site anyway, just watch it before coming to this site since you know its already aired in USA.
> 
> It is live at 1am in UK right? so you wake up in the morning and the first thing you do is come to this site, to basically spoil it for yourself,otherwise what would you discuss about anyway? LAST WEEK's Raw?


You hit it dead on the nail. *I* don't come on this site unless I'm fully up to date with RAW and SmackDown. I just know that there are other people who come on here, regardless of whether they've seen the shows yet.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

^ so they are basically spoiling it for themselves, no point to come on the Forums when you won't know what to talk about on the Forums.


----------



## SamoaJordan (Mar 14, 2011)

*Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

He came out, cut this emotional promo about retiring, and then basically did the same thing on Smackdown from what I hear, and now everyone is talking about his retirement and how it's way too soon and we love Edge blah blah. 

I never really liked the guy whatsoever other than his tag team work, but even then I felt Christian was the stronger of the two. When he broke away from it he went to be this stupid babyface who clearly just has a bad sense of humor (he's always tried to play that 'funny witty' face, and I just groan at his jokes and delivery), then when he turned heel he was the whole 'PUT ON ANGRY FACE AND PULL HAIR WHILE BREATHING OUT HEAVY' shtick, and he yelled every promo. I thought he was awful as that too

the only time in his career where I felt he was really good came as a result of cheating on his wife with his good friends girlfriend in real life. Sure he was over as a scum bag but the fact that he got so over was a sign of how gross the professional wrestling industry can be in my opinion. I could never get behind him even as a heel because I legit didn't like the guy. 

Ever since then he's gone back and forth between heel and face, and ended his career with more shitty baby face comedy. Edge never connected with me at all. I always thought he was a good ring worker but never fantastic, he could have great matches with other great wrestlers but I don't think he could carry a shitty guy to a great match .

I'm not glad the guys retired by any means, but I certainly don't care at all, does anyone else feel this way? OR am I way off.


----------



## Z1GMA (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*


----------



## Headlesspete (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

I have always been a mega Edge fan. Cant see whats not to like about him in all honesty!


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*



Z1GMA said:


>


This ^


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

I'm sure there are people who don't care and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Fat Chemical (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

Edge will be missed on Smackdown, I believe that Christian will be in the spotlight throughout this year.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

Well, if the OP sees it that way, then so be it. Fact is though Edge was at least the third biggest star in the company that was active (so yes, I'm not counting Taker, HHH, or Rock) and he was the biggest star on SD. This loss hurts Smackdown big time, and for me personally, it hurts my interest in watching WWE. The guys that I watch WWE now for are:

1) Wade Barrett (hoping by the end of the year he gets a World Title run. Recently he's been my third favorite behind Taker and Edge)
2) Miz (held up as well as he could being the "third wheel" in the Rock/Cena feud, and has been impressing me more and more on the mic since the road to WM began)
3) Christian

... that's it. Taker isn't active, and while I like some other guys on the roster (Ziggler and Morrison strictly in ring), and Orton a bit, at the end of the day it's like... if those three left that I named above, I wouldn't have any reason to continue watching.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

Even though he was from my home town I would still chose someone like HHH over him maybe Jeff hardy as well, but no doubt Edge was extremely entertaining. The true sad part is that their no chance of him coming back to perform because it's to late in his career, and he needs Austin or HBK type of time to heal. So you could at least wish him the best in whatever he plans to do next in his life.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

I'm not so much sad as I am sympathetic. It was coming up on time for him to retire, which he was planning on, and it sucks that he wasn't able to do it on his own terms.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

Show some respect you nincompoop.


----------



## KillervanillaJC (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*



Z1GMA said:


>


Exactly how I feel. He was great, and shall be sorely missed. His early matches are what got me into wrestling, to see my hero go out like he did was awful


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

It's like scsa paraphrased. Wrestling's a machine. It uses a cog up, wears it down, then pops it back out and replaces it with another. Nothing to be upset about.


----------



## Juveholic (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

You're not alone OP.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

I haven't really liked him for years but I couldn't help but feel sad watching his promo on RAW.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

Just because you don't like a guy anymore, dosen't mean you shouldn't care about him either, OP. Whether he bored you or not, he put his heart and soul into the business. The fact that his career ended so abructly due to an injury is a really sad case, and I think most people would have liked Edge to have retired on his own terms then go out like this regardless of how entertaining he might be, and even then, i've only ever heard the IWC say Edge was boring where as most casual fans still love Edge and think he's great.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

I wouldnt go as far to say I dont care. I am gonna miss him loads because he was also one of my fav wrestlers.

But I knew he was planning on leaving WWE so I prepared myself, the blow on Monday didnt hurt as much. I'm not shedding tears, but I'm not jumping for joy either. It sucks that he's leaving, but in the wrestling world these type of things happen, wrestlers leave either by force or by choice. You learn to expect the unexpected and this was a perfect example.

Although it's sad to see him go this does have a silver lining because it allows for some new stars to fill his spot. I'm not trying to focus on the negatives of his retirements, just the positives.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

Every time a wrestler retires, there are people out there who don't care about him.

I'm not a big Edge mark or anything but it's rather silly to ask the question and just a bit trollish to do so right now. 

Every wrestler has detractors, people who never warmed up to them, or became disenchanted with them, never cared for them, whatever.

However, personally, the thing that may have hit me the hardest during Edge's Raw speech was when he spoke of his vignettes running around NYC in an undersized black trench coat. That took me back, as I can remember the run-up to his debut almost like it was yesterday and that's almost thirteen years ago now.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

I have respect for Edge, but in my opinion he should have retired a couple of years ago.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

At least he made a separate thread rather than Pyro who decided to start in how he should have retired five years ago the night he retired and in his retirement thread.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

i stopped caring when he cheated on his wife

if thats what it took for WWE to realise his greatness then why should i give a crap


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

To not like him is one thing. But to not respect everything that he put into the company is another. He gave us everything he had every night, even if everything he had wasnt a whole lot (this past year pretty much).


----------



## Oxyntas (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

yeah it's only you


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

you're not alone but you are pretty much in the minority...


----------



## Nomad (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

Yes, it's you. Edge was one of the best overall talent the company had and has left a great legacy. He was pushed to the top because he was one of the best.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*



SamoaJordan said:


> He came out, cut this emotional promo about retiring, and then basically did the same thing on Smackdown from what I hear, and now everyone is talking about his retirement and how it's way too soon and we love Edge blah blah.
> 
> I never really liked the guy whatsoever other than his tag team work, but even then I felt Christian was the stronger of the two. When he broke away from it he went to be this stupid babyface who clearly just has a bad sense of humor (he's always tried to play that 'funny witty' face, and I just groan at his jokes and delivery), then when he turned heel he was the whole 'PUT ON ANGRY FACE AND PULL HAIR WHILE BREATHING OUT HEAVY' shtick, and he yelled every promo. I thought he was awful as that too
> 
> ...


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

There was always a lot of Edge "hate" that i saw, well ok not hate more of "He's stale, no more championship reigns" kind of thing. I always liked him from the early tag days. I wasn't watching when he became main event and I VERY rarely download Smackdown, but even I still give a fuck about him and will miss seeing him on my screen...


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

It still hasn't sunk in to me yet that he's retired.

I feel like he'll be back on RAW and Smackdown next week, even though I know he won't.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*



SamoaJordan said:


> He came out, cut this emotional promo about retiring, and then basically did the same thing on Smackdown from what I hear, and now everyone is talking about his retirement and how it's way too soon and we love Edge blah blah.
> 
> I never really liked the guy whatsoever other than his tag team work, but even then I felt Christian was the stronger of the two. When he broke away from it he went to be this stupid babyface who clearly just has a bad sense of humor (he's always tried to play that 'funny witty' face, and I just groan at his jokes and delivery), then when he turned heel he was the whole 'PUT ON ANGRY FACE AND PULL HAIR WHILE BREATHING OUT HEAVY' shtick, and he yelled every promo. I thought he was awful as that too
> 
> ...


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

I like that ^^^^

I ended up not giving much of a shit about Smackdown for the past few weeks, but I still care that Edge is retiring. His career is fantastic, he's pretty much done everything. I'm sad to see him go and like someone said, I still expect to see him next week. I feel for the guy, but I'm glad he took note of doctors words and didn't try to continue competing. 
I'd rather him retire than be crippled.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*

I've never been a fan. I never got how he got to be a world champion so many times

Maybe because when he was supposedly in his prime was when i wasn't watching wrestling

I was never a fan of E&C neither

I honestly can't say that i will miss him in any way

I'm just happy for him that he got out before he became a crippled man


----------



## Jackiz Kirey (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry if I anger anybody on this post, but I think this is kayfabe. 

Several simple reasons why :
1. Why would WWE let Edge retire when he has a match against Del Rio?
2. Smackdown would be in trouble.
3. WWE loses another top face.


----------



## I`m2oldforthis (Sep 13, 2006)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I was completely floored by this news. I'm saddened by it, but on the other hand, thank God he gets out before he ends up in a wheelchair or worse. Despite what a lot of people were saying here on the forums, I personally enjoyed his final run as champ. May not have been as great as I'd imagined his first face run as champion being, but he got to defend the title at Mania and ultimately go out on a strong note, and was entertaining the entire way, in ring and out. There's definitely a huge void to be filled, and all I can say is thank you Edge, and see you in the HoF.



You said it better then I could have.
Gutted,just gutted.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Jackiz Kirey said:


> 1. Why would WWE let Edge retire when he has a match against Del Rio?


they didn't know about the news until after they had booked him in the main event.




Jackiz Kirey said:


> 2. Smackdown would be in trouble.


though it'll never be the same, the brand is fine. they can just move orton there come the draft.




Jackiz Kirey said:


> 3. WWE loses another top face.


tweener and top face are two different things.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He was one of my first splooges. I have a thing for guys that look like crackheads, I guess.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one who doesn't care about Edge?*



acracker said:


> i stopped caring when he cheated on his wife
> 
> if thats what it took for WWE to realise his greatness then why should i give a crap


Thats completely idiotic....why would you care if he cheated on his wife or not?
Thats a personal matter and doesn't affect you in anyway..


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: I feel I should be more upset*



just1988 said:


> He'll be replaced by someone, that person will then go on to retire, then they'll be repaced and the cycle will forever continue. Edge was lucky enough to live out his/our dream and he should just be thankful for that, which I believe he is.


Partly luck. It also helped that he had a great look, was a talented worker and had no problems on the stick.


----------



## Nomad (May 19, 2005)

He was getting a push to the top before he and Lita got together.

He is retiring now and is not wrestling Del Rio because one more back bump could potentially leave him in a wheelchair and it's not worth the risk at all.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Edge accomplished everything in his life that he wished for. The doctors did a good job ofcourse.. and I'm more than glad we didn't ended up having another tragic incident in the ring like Owen Hart.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm very grateful that he walked away more or less healthy. He's one of my long time favorites, so even though he's been stale for a while now, I have all the respect for him. He truly did everything in his power to perform, and I bow down to him. Very glad that he got to live his dream.

*THANK YOU EDGE!*​


----------



## vegeta10 (Jul 29, 2006)

still i felt bad to his surprise retirement..its been 2 days now,still i cant recover.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Whether you do or don't like Edge; whether you think he got stale or not is somewhat irrelevant. You can't help but respect the dedication the guy had for the business and literally giving his body for the business. I remember an Edge interview from several years back where he was talking about his neck injury and having to miss Wrestlemania not one, but two years in a row and you could just see in his eyes how gutted he was that having to miss two Wrestlemanias in a row. That to me is love and passion for the business. He wasn't gonna be main eventing those Wrestlemanias, but he has so much love for wrestling that missing those shows seemed like the toughest pill he ever had to swallow.

Edge was one of the craziest workers the company has ever had and that isn't hyperbole by any means. The shit he did before and even after his neck injury was just insane. Probably one of the best gimmick workers not only the company, but the business has ever seen. He was one of those guys you could point at and say he deserved his spot. People make fun of all the small title reigns he was given, but goddamn he earned every single title reign attached to his name. I would have preferred him being given less reigns, but longer to sort of counteract more reigns, but short. However, he deserved either regardless. 

Pretty much a class act from beginning to end and based on the reaction from wrestlers past and present, he has the overwhelming respect from all his peers which isn't something many wrestlers can say. His spot in the Hall of Fame is more than deserved and he won't have to wait long.


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

Jackiz Kirey said:


> Sorry if I anger anybody on this post, but I think this is kayfabe.
> 
> Several simple reasons why :
> 1. Why would WWE let Edge retire when he has a match against Del Rio?


That proves that it's NOT kayfabe dummy.



> 2. Smackdown would be in trouble.


See above.



> 3. WWE loses another top face.


[/quote]

See above.


----------



## endersghost (Apr 14, 2011)

WWE's thin at the top of the roster. They will miss Edge sorely. Now it's just Cena and Orton as the big name faces. They've gotta push someone, probably at least one guy from each show, and the R. Truth tomfoolery is probably part of a feeling out process to find that guy. Maybe they push Kane again (doubtful) or the Big Show.


----------



## daware (Mar 1, 2011)

This is so devastating. I can't get over it. Easily my favorite wrestler, and one of the only good talents left. But I'm just glad that he didn't get put in the ladder match then end up in a wheelchair.

THANK YOU EDGE!


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Man, I am completely shattered.

This was so sudden, and it is such an abrupt end to a glittering career. I've been a fan of his since the very beginning, and I always appreciated his ring work, mic skills, and the fact that he seems like a really decent bloke. He is easily one of my favourite wrestlers.

And to think that, even with all of those injuries, he could still outperform most of the roster to this very day. It says alot, not only for the man's talent, but his strength of will as well.

I'm annoyed as hell that he's had to retire when he's finally gotten over as a modern day face, and I'm going to miss his headbanging entrances, epic matches and kooky facial expressions, not to mention his awesome trench coats! But I'm happy that he is leaving before he destroys himself.

Thank you Edge. You gave it your all, and it's been an honour watching you perform. All the best.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Phenom said:


> Man, I am completely shattered.


I still am too, nearly a week has passed since he announced his retirement and I still can't get over the fact that he will never wrestle again.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Alicks said:


> I still am too, nearly a week has passed since he announced his retirement and I still can't get over the fact that he will never wrestle again.


Really?

I mean its sad dont get me wrong, but he would be retiting in the next year or two anyways. He was already long past his best.

I love Edge as much as the next guy, but I cant say its personally affected me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I still think Wes Scantlin is Edge's cracked out long lost twin.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I am so proud to have met Edge last year WM26 weekend at Axxess, even for a quick autograph. I have watched and been a fan of this man his entire career. From the tag team matches and segments with Christian, the Smackdown Six, The Rated R Era, the title wins, the injuries and returns. Now - retirement. Same deal with Taker, Hunter, Michaels, Austin and Rocky. I am witnessing the end of a great generation(s) of superstars. Edge's sudden retirement is a bitter-sweet moment for me. I am sad Edge is leaving but I am happy he won't be confined to a wheel chair for the rest of his life. I have always been a fan of his and I can honestly say I never got bored watching him. I thank him for the memories and I will always look back at his legendary career.

Here's my favorite Edge promo ever along with another favorite of mine Mick Foley:


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I went to the SD tour today in Newcastle, was unhappy when i thought he wouldnt be there but I hit the roof when his music hit and he came out and made a 'Newcastle street brawl' between ADR & Christian, he then did the 5 second pose with Christian! So cool!


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

I think this sums it up perfectly.



> I've been racking my brain all week long, trying to come up with something that could do Edge's thirteen year career some justice. I've got nothing. Kevin Kelly wrote a beautiful article on the perseverance and drive of one of the best in the business, and I would highly recommend it not only to “Edge heads” but to any fan of the wrestling industry. Edge was quite possibly the most consistent superstar the WWE has ever had. He was the guy who was always there when you needed him, and you never had to worry about his loyalty. I can't recall a single incident of backstage turmoil or any egocentric power displays. Anyone who has ever entered a wrestling ring with Edge was somehow elevated to a new level, regardless of how long they'd spent building their own career. He made John Cena, elevated Randy Orton, and planted the seeds for Alberto del Rio. He's Rated-R, a vampire, and an opportunist. He has cheated the Chamber, robbed the Rumble, and stolen the show more times than most in his generation of WWE Superstars. He's bled in the ring, had sex in the ring, and cried in the ring. Him and Jericho could literally write the book on being the best villains in entertainment. His retirement is a loss to everyone connected to the professional wrestling industry, and it's not easy to see him go. There are very few guys left in the WWE that break the mold and do their own thing. He's one of the last guys that trained outside of the WWE machine, and he was truly set apart from the rest of the cookie-cutter stars. There's a level of individuality and creativity that dies with the loss of Edge in a wrestling ring. But when all is said and done, no matter how sad the fans are that he's gone, we can all rejoice that one of the all-time greats will live the rest of his life on his own two feet. He won't have to undergo constant surgeries to help him regain mobility or wind up an old, bitter man working festivals for drug money. Edge is going out as the World Champion, with his last match a successful title defense at WrestleMania. We all wish our careers could end in as spectacular a fashion. Thank you Edge, not only for your amazing career, but for being smart enough to know when to pull the plug...


(Source: Wrestlezone)

As described above, he was such a rarity, so unique in so many ways, and his talent and drive will be sorely missed.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Really?
> 
> I mean its sad dont get me wrong, but he would be retiting in the next year or two anyways. He was already long past his best.
> 
> I love Edge as much as the next guy, but I cant say its personally affected me.


Yeah, Edge has entertained me more than anyone in WWE ever has. I enjoyed everything from E&C to Rated R Era to Vickies psychopathic husband. He's really the only one i've ever looked upto in terms of "backstage" as well, after reading his book, watching interviews and hearing on numerous accounts that he's just a genuine guy, personally I think thats a breath of fresh air compared to a lot of the Ego driven steroid junkies that get hired, (I know that doesn't apply to everyone). 

Also the fact that i've followed his career for years and he's the only Wrestler that I looked forward to seeing on my television week in and week out, I know a lot of people think he got stale in his last WWE run but I never got bored of him. Because of this, i'll miss him quite a lot.


----------



## Nomad (May 19, 2005)

Edge was (can't believe I'm writing that in past tense) one of the best all-rounders in the business alongside Jericho. He was a guy who always kept things fresh and had the full skill set in terms of in-ring skills, charisma, mic skills, marketability, the look, overness, no out-of-control ego, hard working and originality. In all these respects, if you were making a top 10 list of the top wrestlers in all these aspects, particuarly since Edge joined the company, he'd be there or thereabouts in all of them. 

He did some unbelievably crazy shit because he seemed to have the theory that it's better to have a shortish career at the top and to be well remembered than have a 30 odd year career as a curtain jerker in obscurity. 

The WWE have lost a lot with Edge's retirement and I believe he will one day return, probably as a commentator, to give the young guys the benefit of his experience. No-one should copy Edge's character as Edge is unique but all the young guys should show the passion and determination Edge did to create memorable characters, matches and moments.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Edge probably has to be one of the best wrestlers to step foot in the ring, and I'm not being generous. Great as a face and as a heel.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am really glad I got to see him wrestle in person. It was at a house show in November of 2004 and he wrestled Maven. I also saw his return from injury in March 2004 at the draft show. I will never forget him coming out and spearing Bischoff. He was my favorite and I don't know if anyone will ever be able to take his spot.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I remember my first House Show I went to and it was Ric Flair and Trish vs. Edge and Lita. They did this funny spot where Edge's pants got pulled down, getting a good pop from the crowd. Ahh the memories. Thank you, Edge.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Just watched the end of smackdown again is it wird that it still gives me goosebumps and gets me emotional. With all the backstage stuff we always here and ho wthese guys might hate eachother or whatever stuff like that always make me feel like no matter what they are one big family that travels together for most of the year and seeing Edge so emotional especially the shot of him as big show is coming man how can u not get emotional even if u might hate Edge.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> Whether you do or don't like Edge; whether you think he got stale or not is somewhat irrelevant. You can't help but respect the dedication the guy had for the business and literally giving his body for the business. I remember an Edge interview from several years back where he was talking about his neck injury and having to miss Wrestlemania not one, but two years in a row and you could just see in his eyes how gutted he was that having to miss two Wrestlemanias in a row. That to me is love and passion for the business. He wasn't gonna be main eventing those Wrestlemanias, but he has so much love for wrestling that missing those shows seemed like the toughest pill he ever had to swallow.
> 
> Edge was one of the craziest workers the company has ever had and that isn't hyperbole by any means. The shit he did before and even after his neck injury was just insane. Probably one of the best gimmick workers not only the company, but the business has ever seen. He was one of those guys you could point at and say he deserved his spot. People make fun of all the small title reigns he was given, but goddamn he earned every single title reign attached to his name. I would have preferred him being given less reigns, but longer to sort of counteract more reigns, but short. However, he deserved either regardless.
> 
> Pretty much a class act from beginning to end and based on the reaction from wrestlers past and present, he has the overwhelming respect from all his peers which isn't something many wrestlers can say. His spot in the Hall of Fame is more than deserved and he won't have to wait long.


This all the way.

I just heard that Edge was retiring today, so I still haven't fully processed it, but in any event I'll sorely miss him.


----------



## ZombieSham (Jul 1, 2009)

Stojy said:


> Shattered if this isn't kayfabe. Even though he's stale, I still had hopes for an E/C feud.


My sentiments, exactly.

I've always been a huge Edge fan. He was an amazing all-rounder and he knew how to work the crowd. When he came to my city he was always in heel mode - he'd flip off the crowd and tear up the kiddie's signs - but I always cheered for him. He was an amazing entertainer and I'm so glad I got to see him in person a couple of times because he's one of those wrestlers who are great on TV but are amazing live. I will definitely miss the hell out of him.

I hope he stays with the company in some way, and I hope he one day gets to take a place in the HoF.


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

the triple tag team match with The Dudleys vs E & C vs The Hardys was the best match ever.


----------



## IronMaiden7 (Mar 9, 2009)

In the spring of 1999, I went to a house show here in Chicago. One of the better matches on the card featured Edge and Christian facing off against Owen Hart and Jeff Jarrett. It was Owen's last match.


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

Another Canadian great retiring too early.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

I am just glad to say I saw Edge's last ever match at wrestlemania 27


----------



## Pepsi>Coke (Dec 20, 2009)

bboy said:


> I am just glad to say I saw Edge's last ever match at wrestlemania 27


Yeah me too!

Edge was my favorite wrestler when I first got into wrestling. Hes not really a favorite anymore, the Rated R thing as a face AND a heel was getting rather annoying, and outplayed.

Still, one of my favorite wrestlers of all time, and a Canadian legend.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

bboy said:


> I am just glad to say I saw Edge's last ever match at wrestlemania 27


I still dont believe you went.

You bring it up every post.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Still a bit shocking that he wont be back

Was lucky enough to see him at the O2 the other night but tbh never since the tickets arrived did I think that perhaps it could be his last television appearance for some time.

Was a great honor to stand and shout like an utter moron plus record it :lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Rv4Xe8H1I4


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Mad props to John Cena for this...*

noo im not LocoLuchador or Bboy im just saying i gotta give the man credit for giving his biggest and best rival the proper sendoff...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Mad props to John Cena for this...*

If it had been anybody else this thread wouldn't have been made.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Mad props to John Cena for this...*

I have tremendous respect for Cena, he's a great representative for the company, but this "let's praise Cena every time he does something nice" mentality that this forum has is something I've never gotten. It's like everybody secretly loves Cena but they can't publically support his character so they wait until he shows a colleague respect to start talking about how much of a great guy he is.

Of course he's going to do something like that for Edge, they're not ACTUALLY rivals. They're characters, this is a television show..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Mad props to John Cena for this...*

*Put this in the thread for Edge's retirement. *


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Mad props to John Cena for this...*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> I have tremendous respect for Cena, he's a great representative for the company, but this "let's praise Cena every time he does something nice" mentality that this forum has is something I've never gotten. It's like everybody secretly loves Cena but they can't publically support his character so they wait until he shows a colleague respect to start talking about how much of a great guy he is.
> 
> Of course he's going to do something like that for Edge, they're not ACTUALLY rivals. They're characters, this is a television show..


are you addressing me there? because i hardly ever post anything about Cena and i was just saying that he and Edge had a great rivalry and of course i mean kayfabe im not 6 years old and it was just nice to see Cena give Edge the proper send off 

besides im not one of those people that hates Cena nor am i a huge fan...ive learnt to accept that he'll be around for quite some time and he's not exactly gonna make me stop watching...


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Worst news I've heard in a long time. The Europe tour ended today, so Edge is gonna be home any minute now.

Damn, Friday nights will be so... bleh


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

I used to watch WWE when around 1999-2002 then i started watching it again in 2006 around when edge won his first WWE title. Im really gonna miss Edge i hope he comes back to play certain roles as maybe GM or even a commentator.

But ye thank you edge for entertaining me for all these years!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

This made me cry. Lots.

This also made me join this forum.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

http://wrestleheat.com/background-story-on-edge-retiring-wwes-thoughts-on-it=6479
*Background Story on Edge Retiring & WWW's Thoughts On it*


> If you thought that the news that Adam ‘Edge’ Copeland retiring from WWE was abrupt from the point of view of a fan, WWE was even more shocked about the news. Regarding the background story on why Edge decided to take an MRI, he had been complaining the months heading into WrestleMania 27 about issues of being numb in certain areas as well as constant trembling in his arms and hands.
> 
> He decided to take an MRI one day following WrestleMania 27 and found out days later by neurosurgeon Dr. Joseph Maroon that he had permanent damage to his spine, which goes by the name spinal stenosis. That damage would be so bad that it would be enough to abruptly end his career at the age of 37. However, it should be noted that Edge had been considering retirement as of late and even mentioned to a live Toronto audience months back that he was hoping an upcoming WrestleMania would emanate from the city so that he would be able to retire there.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

^ And the man was scheduled for yet ANOTHER ladder match, with Del Rio. Just imagine.

I don't think 37 is too young to retire. For athletes, 37 is considered old.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if it was related but I felt something was up when Christian was doing the physical stuff against Del Rio in the weeks leading up to Wrestlemania, Edge didn't and/or hardly even competed in most of the the post-Tapings Dark Match in the build-up to Mania.


----------



## cena john (May 9, 2011)

i feel sorry for edge because nobody should retire at 40 but you know karma and it says if you do bad things then bad things will happen to you so unlucky for edge but its karma


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

cena john said:


> i feel sorry for edge because nobody should retire at 40 but you know karma and it says if you do bad things then bad things will happen to you so unlucky for edge but its karma


Thirty seven, and I very much doubt it's 'karma'. It's also subjective wether this is even a bad thing


----------



## cena john (May 9, 2011)

it is because he has done lots of bad things in the past and back stabbed and cheated in matches so its karma like when the referee is turned he low blows and also used chair on people


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

cena john said:


> it is because he has done lots of bad things in the past and back stabbed and cheated in matches so its karma like when the referee is turned he low blows and also used chair on people


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

cena john said:


> it is because he has done lots of bad things in the past and back stabbed and cheated in matches so its karma like when the referee is turned he low blows and also used chair on people


first this........:lmao

now this.......fpalm

you do know that its scripted right ???? 

hes just an actor playing a part on a tv show .....my god its 2011 and ppl still think its real ....lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

cena john said:


> it is because he has done lots of bad things in the past and back stabbed and cheated in matches so its karma like when the referee is turned he low blows and also used chair on people


:lmao It is still real to him damnit!!!


This still sucks by the way and I really miss Edge being around. I am hoping for another DVD set for him soon.


----------



## Maradona (Jun 29, 2010)

Edge did his best during his stay in the WWE, and it was his life or career and Elijio his life for what he did best, I hope you have a good life and lessening their problems in the body.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

cena john said:


> it is because he has done lots of bad things in the past and back stabbed and cheated in matches so its karma like when the referee is turned he low blows and also used chair on people


I actually laughed out loud reading this. Looks like this forum has a 5 year old as a member, so I'll be the one to break it to you buddy, its not real!!!


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

cena john said:


> it is because he has done lots of bad things in the past and back stabbed and cheated in matches so its karma like when the referee is turned he low blows and also used chair on people


........what?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

cena john said:


> it is because he has done lots of bad things in the past and back stabbed and cheated in matches so its karma like when the referee is turned he low blows and also used chair on people


If this guy isn't a troll then, *GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY!*


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Edge is truly one of the greats. He's been a great for the better part of the last ten years. I saw his first match on Raw and stuck with him face or heel for 13 years. It really sucks he had to retire, and God knows he deserved a better last opponent than Del Rio, but at least he went out the World Champ and with grace. Definitely gonna miss that crazy Canuck.


----------

